# [Review]  EK-Momentum ROG Maximus XI Hero D-RGB



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2019)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2019)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## Patrick_87 (22. Mai 2019)

Wow sehr interessanten Teil da bin ich echt gespannt drauf !
Ich hatte ja auch erst einen Kühler ohne RGB , hatte diesen dann schon nach 2 Wochen auf Ebay verkauft zum fast Neupreis. 9 Euro Verlust habe ich gemacht xD 
Weil ich unbedingt D RGB haben wollte habe ich mir dann diesen von EK gekauft:

EK Water Blocks EK-Velocity D-RGB - Nickel + Acryl

Damit bin ich auch super zufrieden, ist vernickelt , wird direkt ans Board gesteckt über 3 Pin 5v. Lässt sich super über Aura steuern und sieht wirklich super gut aus.
Ärgert mich etwas das ich jetzt von einer Version erfahre wo die Spannungswandler mit gekühlt werden.. Ich denke ich schaue mir den auch mal etwas genauer an xD


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2019)

Mir ging es jetzt auch hauptsächlich ums aRGB was mit dabei ist. Dein Kühler hatte ich auch in der engeren Auswahl und finde ihn auch sehr gut. Dieser Monoblock ist noch nicht lange draußen und ich bin auch nur durch Zufall darauf gestoßen wo ich nach Kühler mit RGB gesucht habe.

Bin auch schon gespannt wie er sich tut.


----------



## Patrick_87 (22. Mai 2019)

Also ich war mit den Spannungswandlern schon deutlich höher. 
Wenn ich bei 5ghz Prime95 starte min.8k max. 8k Haken bei small FFT aktiviert und AVX aktiv mit einem AVX offset von 1. So das der Prozessor dann auf 4,9ghz taktet dann verbraucht meine CPU etwa 260w
Die CPU liegt dann so bei 89° , nach 15-20 Minuten erreiche ich auch auf ein oder zwei Kernen 90-91° 
Wenn ich das dann eine halbe Stunde so laufen lasse dann haben meine Spannungswandler auch ca 70-75° Ich glaube sogar schon einmal 80° gesehen zu haben.

Ich bin echt am überlegen ob das Teil nicht auch was für mich wäre... Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich den Block installiert bekomme ohne das Board ausbauen zu müssen.
Denn da hätte ich jetzt überhaupt keine Lust drauf, denn um das Board vom Gehäuse zu lösen müsste ich dann Radiator im Deckel ausbauen, Lüfter im Deckel müssten ebenfalls raus... Ich glaube da hätte ich keine Lust drauf. 
Wenn ich jetzt mit meinem Block mal die Wärmeleitpaste tauschen will kann ich komplett ohne Wasser ablassen zu müssen nur den CPU Kühler lösen, etwas zu mir ziehen, Paste tauschen und wieder drauf setzten. Dauert vielleicht 10min.
Wenn ich dann bei dem neuen Block erst das Board raus nehmen müsste , + Radi und Lüfter im Deckel, dann würde das jedes mal über 2 Stunden dauern mit Wasser ablassen usw.

Ich schaue mir das später zuhause mal an wie ich da dran komme, aber ich denke ich bleibe erst einmal bei meinem Kühler


----------



## Krolgosh (22. Mai 2019)

Benutze nun schon seit Jahren die Monoblöcke von EKWB und bin davon total überzeugt. Wenn in ein paar Monaten dann die Entscheidung fällt ob neuer Intel oder AMD, kommt auf den Unterbau dann auch ganz sicher ein Monoblock drauf. 
Natürlich bin ich dann etwas in der Auswahl der MB's eingeschränkt, aber das ist kein Problem. Sind meist eh die Modelle was eh in der engeren Auswahl landen würden.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2019)

Mit AVX wird das System stärker ausgelastet und damit es damit noch stabil läuft wirst du auch mehr Spannung vergeben müssen, dann kommen noch die 8K dazu die auch höher auslasten als nur 20K. Werde deine Angaben heute bei mir auch mal versuchen und schauen wie es dann bei mir aussehen wird. Kann mir gut vorstellen das es sich bei mir auch so ähnlich auswirken wird.

Das mit dem ausbauen ist verständlich, ich habe den Kühlblock jetzt auch nur gekauft weil ich bei mir so dran komme. Denn dazu extra das Mainboard ausbauen zu müssen hätte ich auch keine Lust.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Bei mir wird es das erste Monoblock sein was ich verbaue und bin daher schon sehr gespannt drauf.
Mir gefällt auch die ganze Optik wie sich so ein Monoblock auf dem Mainboard einfügt sehr gut. 

EDIT:

Von der Innenseite sieht es bei mir so aus, habe also genug Platz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde sowieso nicht das komplette Kühlwasser ablassen.

Der Auslass des Kühlers geht zum Gehäuse hinten raus und da muss ich nur die Schnellkupplung abschrauben um das Kühlwasser ab zu lassen und dann setze ich nachdem ich den Kühler vom Mainboard nehme ein großes Gefäß und ziehe einfach die Schläuche vom Kühler ab und lasse nur das Kühlwasser aus dem oberen Radiator auslaufen. Mein oberer Radiator hat auch von oben Anschlüsse und so kann ich eine Verschlussschraube zum belüften abnehmen.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> EDIT: Bei mir wird es das erste Monoblock sein was ich verbaue und bin daher schon sehr gespannt drauf.
> Mir gefällt auch die ganze Optik wie sich so ein Monoblock auf dem Mainboard einfügt sehr gut.



Das ist eben für mich auch noch ein großer Pluspunkt.  Manchen gefällt das gar nicht, aber ich finds auch absolut super. Denke du wirst damit echt zufrieden sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde einfach das macht was her.  (so siehts bei mir aus)

PS: Bin dann auf einen Vergleich der Temps bei dir gespannt.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2019)

Sieht bei dir auch sehr geil aus. 
Mit HT sieht es bei dir noch besser als bei mir mit Schlauch aus.

HardTubing ist mir aber zu aufwendig und ich habe auch keine Werkstatt wo ich in Ruhe mich damit befassen könnte und es ggf. auch längere Zeit stehen lassen könnte bis ich fertig wäre. Handwerklich begabt wäre ich in diesem Sinn schon, aber da ich alles in der Wohnung machen muss und ich hier nicht den zerlegten Rechner längere Zeit stehen lassen kann bin ich auf Schlauch angewiesen. Bin aber auch so mit dem Schlauch sehr zufrieden, nutze den Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch.

Habe oben noch mein Beitrag editiert und noch ein Bild zum Innenraum des Rechner mit eingestellt.



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Manchen gefällt das gar nicht, aber ich finds auch absolut super. Denke du wirst damit echt zufrieden sein.


Ist immer Geschmackssache und Geschmäcker können sich immer unterscheiden. 
Ich habe auch einen Mora als externer Radiator und das gefällt auch nicht jeden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. Mai 2019)

Hätte ich keine Werkstatt im Keller hätte ich den Umbau so auch nicht gemacht und wäre bei den Schläuchen und dem "normalen" Case geblieben. 
Hab insgesamt am Build 3 Wochen gebastelt, natürlich mit Unterbrechungen. In der Wohnung undenkbar, da hätte mich meine Frau gelyncht. 

Obwohl ich sagen muss dass das mit den Hardtubes echt relativ "flott" von der Hand ging, glaub in 3 Stunden wars fertig. (Also flott dafür das ich es zum ersten mal gemacht hab)

Ja nen Mora hab ich auch unterm Tisch stehen, hat das schon Überzeugungsarbeit bei meiner Frau gekostet.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2019)

Meine Frau macht das gut mit, da ihr bekannt ist das es für mich auch ein Zeitvertreib ist nachdem ich Erwerbsunfähig bin und im Rollstuhl sitze. Das Hobby hat mir auch neben meiner Familie in der schweren Zeit als ich mein Verkehrsunfall 2010 hatte sehr geholfen.

Bei mir muss ich alles auf dem Wohnzimmertisch machen, da ich dort gut von allen Seiten mit dem Rollstuhl dran komme oder auf dem Küchentisch geht es auch. An Hardtubing hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht, da ich auch ein Heißföhn da habe. Aber wer weiß... vielleicht kommt es irgendwann noch... 

Mein Mora hatte ich zunächst mit meinem alten Schreibtisch an der Innenseite des Schreibtischbein dran, aber da habe ich ständig die warme Luft ins Gesicht aufgestiegen bekommen weshalb ich mich im Nachhinein entschieden habe Füße dazu zu nehmen und ihn auf dem Boden hinten hinzustellen. Dort kühlt er nun auch besser da er direkt im Raum steht und besser von der Umgebungstemperatur profitieren kann.

Als ich mein System aufbaute wollte ich nur leise werden, das ich das ganze lautlos unter Last hin bekomme hätte ich mir zuvor nicht vorgestellen können. Ist aber besser so, da ich im Wohnzimmer bin und so der Rechner nie neben den Fernseher zu hören ist und ich so niemand störe der vielleicht auf dem Sofa sitzt und Fernsehen möchte. Unter Last komme ich normalerweise nicht über 500 U/min aller Lüfter mit Idle laufen die Lüfter auf meinem Mora nicht mit. Die schalten sich erst ab 30°C Wassertemperatur dazu.

EDIT:

Ach das ist ja Geil....! 
Habe soeben die neue Version von Prime95 heruntergeladen und gesehen das nun im unteren Bereich AVX mit deaktiviert werden kann. Zuvor habe ich es immer zum deaktivieren in der local.txt Datei selbst mit einfügen müssen.
Prime95 - Download - ComputerBase




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste Prime95 neu starten und doch ein AVX-Offset von 1 setzen, da der Prozessor nach 15min anfing sich herunter zu takten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss aber noch anmerken das meine oberen Lüfter am Radiator sowie auch mit der vorderem Radiator nicht raus sondern rein blasen. Dadurch kühle ich bei mir mit der Raumtemperatur und es wird bei mir alles über den hinteren Lüfter und der Gehäuserückwand was aus Lochblech besteht wieder nach draußen abgeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endergebnis nach 15 Minuten mit 5 GHz, AVX-Offset 1 mit Prime95 inkl. AVX und 8K sind.
Musste den Test nach 15 min beenden da mir die Temperatur der Spannungswandler etwas zu heiß wurde.

Wassertemperatur bis 28,7 °C
Spannungswandler 113°C
Heißester Kern bis 92°C
Raumtemperatur lag bei 23,8°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möchte nochmals darauf hinweisen das es sich mit diesen Tests um extreme Testzehnarien handelt und real solche hohe Temperatur des Prozessors nie anliegen werden.


----------



## Larsson92 (22. Mai 2019)

Sehr schöner Test.
Ich muss sagen, dass mich Wasserkühlung mehr und mehr interessiert, auch durch deine Beiträge.
Muss deine Pumpe eigentlich schon besonders stark sein, da sie das Wasser durch drei Radiatoren schieben muss?

Ich würde bei meinem nächsten PC auch gerne einen Monoblock verwenden und ggf. auch die Graka unter Wasser setzen. Traue mich da aber irgendwie auch nicht so dran...


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2019)

Habe eine Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe verbaut, die kann Minimum nur auf 3000 U/min runter gestellt werden. Hierbei erreicht sie dann aber immer noch etwa 65-67 l/h was ein sehr guter Wert ist und dadurch muss ich sie auch nicht schneller laufen lassen. Dadurch ist sie so leise das ich sie nicht aus dem Gehäuse hören kann. Ich muss selbst  mit offenem Gehäuse sehr nah dran mit dem Ohr um was hören zu können. Mit maximaler Drehzahl von etwa 4800 U/min schafft sie an die 125 l/h. 

Hiermit ist sie dann auch wenn nicht laut schon hörbar. Solche hohe Drehzahlen sind aber nur zum befüllen und entlüften notwendig. Durch die Größe was die Pumpe hat ist sie aber nicht jedermann Geschmack. Bei mir ist sie auch im unterem Bereich unterhalb einer Zwischendecke verbaut und ist mit geschlossenem Seitenteil auch nicht zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe das ganze auch mal ohne den Mora getestet, da ich die Schnellkupplung hinter dem Rechner auch miteinander wieder schließen kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test ohne den Mora:

Durchfluss min: 76,7 l/h
Durchfluss max: 144,5 l/h
Gibt aber auch viele andere gute Pumpen die nicht so groß sind und Optisch auch gut aussehen.
Wie z.B. die  D5 Next RGB von Aquacomputer.

Mit Monoblock musst du das Mainboard dazu passend kaufen, da es nicht für jedes Mainboard ein Monoblock hergestellt wird. Als ich mein Hero kaufte war aber kein Monoblock geplant und es gab zu der Zeit auch noch keinen. Ich habe erst vor ein paar Tagen durch Zufall gesehen das es nun auch ein Monoblock zu kaufen gibt und habe mir einige Zeit überlegt ob ich tatsächlich dazu Geld ausgeben soll. Da der Hauptgrund in meinem Fall hauptsächlich nur die Optik ist. Bezüglich meiner Temperaturen musste ich jetzt kein Monoblock haben, so das es eher ein haben wollen und kein haben müssen war.

Ebenso sieht es auch mit der Grafikkarte aus, da auch hierfür nicht für jede Grafikkarte ein Kühler hergestellt wird. Meine vorherige MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X habe ich auch mit einem EK-Wasserblock umgebaut. War im Grunde sehr einfach und gar nicht so schwer. In diesem Fall habe ich mich jedoch dazu entschieden direkt eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen die schon von Werk aus ein Wasserkühler verbaut hat. Musste daher in diesem Fall nur die Grafikkarte einsetzen und nur ins Kreislauf mit einbinden.

Der Einbau des neuen Monoblock wird auch nicht schwer sein, da hierzu einfach vier Schrauben von der Rückseite entfernt werden müssen und schon können die Kühler abgenommen werden. Dann die Wärmeleitpad's drauf machen, die WLP auf dem Prozessor und das ganze mit den vier Schrauben wieder fest ziehen. Der Prozessor hat hierzu auch nochmals vier Schrauben zum festdrehen. 

Dann nur noch Anschlüsse drauf schrauben, Schlauch drauf stecken und wieder alles befüllen.
Fertig...


----------



## Larsson92 (22. Mai 2019)

Hört sich dann gar nicht so schlimm a der Umbau auf Wasserkühlung.
Natürlich muss ich dann beachten, dass Mainboard und GPU kompatibel zur Wasserkühlung sind. Ist sicherlich auch eine Frage des Geldes, aber ich sehe auch den Mehrwert. Davon ab sieht es auch schick aus, hast Du den wassergekühlten RAM gesehen? Absolut unnötig, aber schick!

Dein Setup ist aber auch schon krass, fehlen eigentlich nur noch Hardtubes, aber den Aufwand würde ich mir auch nicht machen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2019)

Ram lass ich so, muss man normalerweise nicht mit kühlen.
Es seiden die Arbeitsspeicher werden mit hoher Spannung noch viel weiter übertaktet, dann werden sie auch heißer wo auch eine Wasserkühlung Sinn machen könnte. Arbeitsspeicher habe ich mir aber erst im Februar neu gekauft. 

Ja HT würde mir auch gut gefallen, habe aber bei mir zu Hause etwas Probleme mit dem Platz.
Zudem habe ich noch nie HT gebogen und angepasst und da habe ich tatsächlich dann etwas schiss das es nicht 100% passen wird und undichte Stellen geben kann. Daher habe ich in diesem Bereich bisher noch nichts unternommen oder geplant.


----------



## Eyren (22. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ram lass ich so, muss man normalerweise nicht mit kühlen.
> Es seiden die Arbeitsspeicher werden mit hoher Spannung noch viel weiter übertaktet, dann werden sie auch heißer wo auch eine Wasserkühlung Sinn machen könnte. Arbeitsspeicher habe ich mir aber erst im Februar neu gekauft.
> 
> Ja HT würde mir auch gut gefallen, habe aber bei mir zu Hause etwas Probleme mit dem Platz.
> Zudem habe ich noch nie HT gebogen und angepasst und da habe ich tatsächlich dann etwas schiss das es nicht 100% passen wird und undichte Stellen geben kann. Daher habe ich in diesem Bereich bisher noch nichts unternommen oder geplant.



Ach komm Hardtubes ist doch nix anderes als Schlauch nur das man es vorher warm macht. Denke schon das du es sehr gut hin bekommst, da du schon gut arbeit in deine WaKü gesteckt hast. Wegen dem Platz, du brauchst doch nur einen Platz wo der Heißluftfön steht und eine Tischkante für die Biegungen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Mai 2019)

Das ich es hinbekomme glaube ich auch, mache ich vielleicht auch irgendwann mal.


----------



## Larsson92 (23. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ram lass ich so, muss man normalerweise nicht mit kühlen.
> Es seiden die Arbeitsspeicher werden mit hoher Spannung noch viel weiter übertaktet, dann werden sie auch heißer wo auch eine Wasserkühlung Sinn machen könnte. Arbeitsspeicher habe ich mir aber erst im Februar neu gekauft.
> 
> Ja HT würde mir auch gut gefallen, habe aber bei mir zu Hause etwas Probleme mit dem Platz.
> Zudem habe ich noch nie HT gebogen und angepasst und da habe ich tatsächlich dann etwas schiss das es nicht 100% passen wird und undichte Stellen geben kann. Daher habe ich in diesem Bereich bisher noch nichts unternommen oder geplant.



Ich denke RAM Wasserkühlung ist auch mehr Kosmetik als alles andere.

Hardtubing müsste ich auch bei meinem Vater in der Werkstatt machen, bei mir in der Wohnung fehlt es dazu an Möglichkeiten. Nebenbei hätte ich auch Schiss vor undichten Stellen...


----------



## IICARUS (23. Mai 2019)

Ist aber auch eine Kostenfrage, da auch alle Anschlüsse neu gekauft werden müssen. 
Das ganze ohne biegen mit Adapter zu regeln macht das Ganze noch teurerer.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ist aber auch eine Kostenfrage, da auch alle Anschlüsse neu gekauft werden müssen.
> Das ganze ohne biegen mit Adapter zu regeln macht das Ganze noch teurerer.



Jetzt grad mal geschaut wo du herkommst, leider Köln.  Sonst hätte ich mein Biegekit ins Auto geworfen und wär vorbei gekommen.. also wenn du auf HT ümrüsten hättest wollen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Mai 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Jetzt grad mal geschaut wo du herkommst, leider Köln.  Sonst hätte ich mein Biegekit ins Auto geworfen und wär vorbei gekommen.. also wenn du auf HT ümrüsten hättest wollen.


Nett von dir. 

Momentan geht es ehe nicht, kein Geld da. 
Habe diesen Monat schon 114 Euro für eine 1TB SSD bezahlt und nochmals 145 Euro für den Monoblock.

Habe mal groß aufgeschlagen was mich das ganze kosten würde und die Anschlüsse sind auch auf Watercool schon sehr gut und günstig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Winkel habe aber nur mal so grob aufgeschlagen und dazu getan.
Mit biegen müsste ich wahrscheinlich nicht so viele haben.


----------



## Larsson92 (23. Mai 2019)

Ui, läppert sich was da zusammen kommt.
Ich mache das auch mal, wenn ich mir ein neues System zulege. Bin gespannt was da so bei rauskommt.
Bist Du mit deinen eingeetzten Radiatoren zufrieden?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Mai 2019)

Bin mit allen zufrieden.

Die Lüfter der internen Radiatoren laufen mit Idle nur auf 320 U/min um die Wassertemperatur bei etwa 24-25°C zu halten und die Lüfter am Mora sind dabei ganz aus und laufen erst ab 30°C Wassertemperatur an. Ohne den Mora würde es aber auch gehen, da würden meine Lüfter dann zwischen 800-1000 U/min laufen und wären dann nicht mehr lautlos. Mit dem dem Mora müssen alle Lüfter unter Last nur 500 U/min laufen.

Mein Mora war aber  nicht von Anfang an mit geplant, daher sind auch zwei Radiatoren (420+240) intern bei mir verbaut.

Mit meinem Monoblock ist es schon doff das der erst voraussichtlich am Montag geliefert wird, da 2-4 Tage dabei stand hoffte ich ihn noch diese Woche zu bekommen. Habe aber nicht über Caseking bestellt, denn dort hätte ich bestimmt den Kühler schneller bekommen. Musste über jacob.de bestellt da ich dort auf Rechnung kaufen kann.


----------



## Larsson92 (23. Mai 2019)

Der Mora wäre mir zu viel des Guten, mit dem lautlosen Betrieb finde ich dein Setup trotzdem sehr spannend.
Du hast es sicher schon öfter geschrieben, aber welches Gehäuse nutzt Du? Mit dem zwei Radiatoren erscheint mir das von der Größe her ideal zu sein.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Mai 2019)

Habe das Cooler Master MaserCase Pro5 mit echtem getöntes Seitenglas. Normalerweise ist vom Hersteller für vorne nur ein 280/240 mm Radiator vorgesehen. Ein 360mm würde auch noch problemlos passen, aber ich habe noch ein 420er rein bekommen. Musste aber speziell nach der Größe der Radiatoren dabei mit achten, da es auf den Millimeter genau ankommt. Mein Radiator hätte wegen 2mm fast nicht rein gepasst.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Mai 2019)

Auf Bezug von Hardtubing habe ich mir jetzt auch einige Gedanken dazu gemacht.
Kann zwar nichts versprechen, aber in den nächsten Monate werde ich zumindest  versuchen die Verbindungen CPU, GPU und Radiator  1 zu Radiator 2 mit Hardtubing neu belegen. Interne Bereiche wo die Schläuche nicht sichtbar sind lasse ich aber mit Schlauch bestehen.

Das wären dann alle Verbindungen die durch das Sichtteil zu sehen sind.
Aber sollte am Montag der Monoblock geliefert werden wird er zunächst noch mit Schlauch mit eingebunden.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2019)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Also ich war mit den Spannungswandlern schon deutlich höher.
> Wenn ich bei 5ghz Prime95 starte min.8k max. 8k Haken bei small FFT aktiviert und AVX aktiv mit einem AVX offset von 1. So das der Prozessor dann auf 4,9ghz taktet dann verbraucht meine CPU etwa 260w
> Die CPU liegt dann so bei 89° , nach 15-20 Minuten erreiche ich auch auf ein oder zwei Kernen 90-91°
> Wenn ich das dann eine halbe Stunde so laufen lasse dann haben meine Spannungswandler auch ca 70-75° Ich glaube sogar schon einmal 80° gesehen zu haben.



Danke für dein Hinweis, das hat mir nämlich zu denken gegeben und habe meine Ergebnisse nochmals überprüft. Denn meine Temperaturen der Spannungswandler kamen mir auf Grund deines Beitrag etwas zu niedrig vor. Habe daher festgestellt das ich den falschen Wert als Temperatur genommen habe.

Daher habe ich heute Morgen meine ganzen Tests erneut ausgeführt und meine neuen Ergebnisse im ersten Beitrag ausgetauscht und aktualisiert. Habe auch BF5 und Overwatch gespielt um zu schauen wie hoch hier die Temperatur der Spannungswandler gehen wird.

Nun habe ich als Vergleich meine Temperaturen wieder korrekt eingestellt.
Innerhalb von Spielen liegen die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler zwischen 42-49°C und sind somit in Ordnung. Mit Pirme95 hingegen habe ich die 70°C überschritten mit 20k und sogar die 100°C mit 8K.

Nochmals zur Anmerkung, ich habe im Bios die Spannungswandler auf Extreme gesetzt und so werden sie auf Leistung und nicht auf Temperatur optimiert. Dadurch können sie auch heißer werden als mit Stock wenn auf Temperatur geregelt wird. Diese Einstellmöglichkeit hat aber nicht jedes Asus Mainboard. Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist gibt es diese Einstellung nur mit der Maximus Serie.

Heute sollte laut Sendestatus der Monoblock auch geliefert werden.
Darauf bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt wie sich dann die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler dann machen werden.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2019)

Habe mein zweiten Beitrag hierzu mit den neuen Ergebnisse ergänzt.



IICARUS schrieb:


> *Ergebnis mit verbautem Monoblock.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[Review]  EK-Momentum ROG Maximus XI Hero D-RGB | Beitrag 2

Möchte hier direkter über mein Problem nach dem Umbau eingehen.

Hatte nach dem Umbau massive Probleme das zwar mein System startete ich auch ins Bios kam und soweit auch alles da war und korrekt funktionierte. Dennoch kam ich nichts auf Desktop, denn Windows boote ohne Ende. Nachdem 3 mal nicht gebootet werden kann versucht Windows eine Automatische Reparatur und das funktionierte auch nicht und auch nicht ein Setup von Windows was ich auf ein Stick hatte.

Darauf hin habe ich den Monoblock erneut ausgebaut und nochmals alles überprüft. Aber es funktionierte immer noch nicht. Ich war schon müde von diesem auf und ab heben des Rechners da ich im Rollstuhl sitze und das Teil einiges wiegt. Und ich war verzweifelt da ich mir nicht erklären konnte was los war.

Dann kam ich auf dem Gedanken alles am Netzteil zu überprüfen da es ein modulares Netzteil ist und ich dort alles zum befüllen und entlüften abgesteckt hatte. Da komme ich aber schlecht dran da es unter einer Zwischendecke sitzt und so gut kann ich auch nicht rein schauen. Steckte also alle Stecker wieder ab und vergewisserte mich alle nun richtig drin zu haben. Denn ich hatte die Befürchtung aus versehen die Stecker der CPU in die PCIe was ich noch frei habe eingesteckt zu haben.

Bei diesen ganzen ein und ausstecken zog ich auch den aRGB Stecker ab um dieses als Fehlerquelle mit ausschließen zu können. Beim einstecken da ich dieses hingelegt auf dem Boden machte da der Rechner wieder an seinem Platz war und ich von dort aus noch einige Kabeln überprüfte steckte ich das Kabel aus versehen in das RGB und nicht in das aRGB ein. Das RGB hat aber 12v und keine 5v wie das aRGB und so gehe ich davon aus das ich mir selbst das RGB am Monoblock zerstört habe.

Bin der Meinung als Windows nicht booten wollte das die LEDs gingen. Konnte ich aber nicht genau sehen da die Sonne etwas darauf eingewirkt hatte und es nicht so dunkel war.

Zumindest nachdem ich die Kabeln am Netzteil erneut prüfte gelang ich doch noch auf Desktop und der Rechner lief wieder. Merkte aber dass das Laufwerk D was meine Spiele SSD ist nur mit dem Laufwerksbuchstaben angezeigt wurde und der Balken mit dem Speicherplatz fehlte. Also machte ich den Rechner wieder aus und überprüfte dessen Kabeln erneut,

Dann war auch das Laufwerk da.
Das die LEDs nicht gehen ärgert mich jetzt ungemein.  
Kann dies zwar mit einer neuen Stripe beheben, aber dazu muss ich den Monoblock wieder ausbauen und zerlegen.

Machte ich irgendwann vielleicht auch wenn ich Lust dazu habe, aber momentan belasse ich es dabei.


----------



## Patrick_87 (25. Mai 2019)

Oh das mit den LEDs ist sehr schade. Blöd,  hätte ich dich mal vorher drauf hingewiesen. EK macht das nämlich wohl Immer so. Ich hatte ja den ek Kühlblock ohne rgb , den ich ja schnell wieder verkauft habe und dann den selben der erst neu raus kam mit adressierbaren rgb. 
Gibt ihn ja in 3 Varianten. Ohne,  Dann mit rgb und mit adressierbaren rgb. 
Das neue d rgb Modell hat genau wie bei dir einen 5v Anschluss allerdings auch 4pin. Man könnte ihn also auch versehentlich auf den 12v Anschluss stecken.
Scheint also bei ek wohl normal so zu sein.

Hoffe du kriegst es noch irgendwie wieder hin..
Hast ihn dir ja schließlich hauptsächlich wegen der Beleuchtung gekauft. Oder mal bei ek anfragen ob man sowas günstig nachkaufen kann.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse aus Prime95 anschaue liegt die Temperatur selbst mit dem Sensor nach dem Prozessor gemessen etwa gleich hoch. Die Spannungswandler geben natürlich auch ihre Wärme mit auf dem selben Kühlkörper ab, aber das scheint der Wassertemperatur nichts auszumachen da es der Mora gut gekühlt bekommt. Dennoch sind die Temperaturen schlechter als mit meinem cuplex kryos XT und das macht sich besonders in Stresstests bemerkbar.

Real macht es noch gar nicht so viel aus, denn in Spiele und selbst mit Cinebench R15/20 macht es nur 3-6°C aus. Aber mit Stresstest scheint der Kühler schlechter die Temperatur abzuführen als mit meinem cuplex kryos XT Kühler. Aber so schlimm finde ich die Temperaturen nicht, da mich am ende eher die realen Temperaturen interessieren.

Das mit den LEDs ärgert mich aber ungemein.

EDIT:

@Patrick_87
Der Witz ist das ich ihn das erste mal richtig angeschlossen hatte. Als ich dieses Problem hatte das Windows nicht starten wollte hatte ich um den Fehler einzugrenzen ausgestreckt. Da der Rechner auf dem Boden stand wollte ich ihn so einstecken und dazu muss ich mich selbst auf dem Boden hinlegen und mit der Hand davor sieht man dann fast nichts, da die Stecker sich hinter den Arbeitsspeicher befinden. Da habe ich dooferweise dann den RGB erwischt statt den daneben mit den 3 Pins.

Das ist genau das was mich am meisten ärgert, da die RGBs der Hauptgrund des Kaufes waren. Denn zwar sind die Spannungswandler jetzt besser von der Temperatur aber unter reale Bedingungen hätte ich da nichts mit Wasser kühlen müssen.

Für heute denke ich nicht mehr dran, mal sehen was ich da machen kann.
Mir scheint es aber das der Strip seitlich drin ist und noch zusätzlich einzelne Leuchten mittig verbaut sind. Aber genau weiß ich es nicht. Ich konnte ja die LEDs nicht begutachten da meine Aufmerksam dem System gerichtet war was nicht lief und es scheint dazu keine Videos zu geben wo der selbe Block mit den LEDs begutachtet werden kann. Bilder sind oft nur Fotomontage und so können Lichtpegel davon nicht als real übernommen werden.

Das Problem ist das ich die Dichtigkeitsgarantie verliere wenn ich ihn zerleg, da auf der Rückseite Siegel dran sind und diese beim zerlegen gebrochen werden. Stips können ja gekauft und auf Länge zugeschnitten werden.

EDIT: 

Habe mir mal andere Videos angeschaut und da scheint nur ein Strip seitlich unter dem Plastikteil zu sein.

Wieso Windows am ende nicht starten wollen habe ich nicht erkennen können. Entweder war am Netzteil die CPU-Spannungsversorgung falsch eingesteckt oder es lag an der SSD die wo das Datenkabel nicht richtig drin war und nicht richtig erkannt wurde. Bin aber halber verzweifelt daran, da ich den Grund nicht finden konnte und es komisch war das der Rechner startete und auch problemlos ins Uefi kam.

Aber am ende bin ich froh das der Rechner wieder läuft und nichts am Mainboard dran ist, da ich mir schon alles ausgemalt hatte und sogar ein defekt des Mainboard nicht mehr ausgeschlossen hatte.

Vielleicht habe ich auch zu viel WLP darunter, was sich ggf. auch auf die CPU-Temperatur mit auswirken kann.

EDIT:

Habe mir nun für 15 Euro ein aRGB Strip bestellt und werde bei Gelegenheit den Kühler zerlegen und den Strip einfach austauschen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (26. Mai 2019)

Ich kann dir ja gerne mal Bilder von meinen Adressierbaren RGBs am EK Kühler posten , vielleicht wurden bei deinem ja die gleichen verbaut. Mein Kühler ist ja auch erst seit ca einem Monat bei Caseking im Shop zu kaufen, also muss dieser ja auch relativ neu auf dem Markt sein. Wird sicher die gleiche oder sehr ähnliche Technik sein.

Edit:
und falls bei dir im Set von EK eine kleine 1g Hydronaut Wärmeleitpaste dabei war , dann probiere diese doch mal bitte nächstes mal aus!
Bei mir war diese Paste die im Set dabei war, laut Beschreibung Hydronaut , kleine 1g Spritze mit Thermal Grizzly aufdruck. 
Ich habe alle möglichen Pasten mit dieser verglichen aber keine kam an die Paste dran.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2019)

Kann man bei dir die LEDs sehen? Wobei ich kenne die LEDs ja, die sind auch unter der rechten Plastikverkleidung drunter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst muss ich mal schauen, denn links unter der IO-Blende wäre auch etwas platz und auch unten unter dem passiv Kühler der SSD. Es geht ja nur darum das sie etwas verdeckt sind damit man nicht direkt jede einzelne LED sieht und es wie ein Tannenbaum strahlt.

Muss ich mir mal überlegen.
Sonst muss ich halt den Kühler ausbauen und zerlegen, denn man sieht durch das Plexiglas das dieses Kurstoffteil reingehangen ist und nur das Plexiglas von oben abgenommen werden muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick_87 (26. Mai 2019)

Nein von außen sehen kann man sie nicht , die sitzen unter dem verchromten Rahmen.
Habe aber noch Fotos davon als ich ihn auseinander gebaut habe nachdem die grüne Kühlflüssigkeit mein System etwas verdreckt und verfärbt hat. Da hatte ich ihn auseinander gebaut und sauber gemacht 
Muss ich nur mal vom Handy auf den Rechner packen , kommt gleich in wenigen Minuten 

EDIT:
ich habe ja auch schon einen Kühler geschrottet. 
Hatte ihn damals auseinander gebaut , gereinigt und beim zusammenbau hatte ich eine Schraube nur leicht zu fest gezogen. Da machte es einmal knack und das Plexiglas ist gerissen.
Hat mich Ultra geärgert, konnte dann den Rechner erstmal eine Woche bei seite stellen und auf den neuen Kühler warten. Der gerissene war ja nicht mehr dicht.. Das geht wirklich sehr schnell, da reicht es schon nur leicht zu fest anzuziehen.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2019)

Im übrigem habe ich mir diese Strips bestellt.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07MQPYTR3

EDIT:



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> ich habe ja auch schon einen Kühler geschrottet.
> Hatte ihn damals auseinander gebaut , gereinigt und beim zusammenbau hatte ich eine Schraube nur leicht zu fest gezogen. Da machte es einmal knack und das Plexiglas ist gerissen.
> Hat mich Ultra geärgert, konnte dann den Rechner erstmal eine Woche bei seite stellen und auf den neuen Kühler warten. Der gerissene war ja nicht mehr dicht.. Das geht wirklich sehr schnell, da reicht es schon nur leicht zu fest anzuziehen.



Das ist bei Plexiglas etwas doof, da kann man nicht vorsichtig genug sein.
Ich würde den Kühler jetzt auch ungern zerlegen. Habe ich aber mit meiner letzten Grafikkarte vor dem Verkauf auch schon gemacht, da dort so ein gelber Fleck von der farbigen Kühlflüssigkeit war und jemand der ihn kaufen wollte deshalb den Preis drücken wollte. Habe ich auch gut gereinigt bekommen musste aber beim zusammenschrauben sehr vorsichtig sein.

Deshalb muss ich mir das ganze mal mit der Seite der IO-Blende anschauen, denn da ist ein Spalt dahinter.
Vielleicht bekomme ich es dort unter ohne das man den Streifen sieht. Plexi strahlt ja dann aus, muss ja nicht original auf der rechten Seite sein.


----------



## Patrick_87 (26. Mai 2019)

hier mal Bilder von dem EK-Velocity D-RGB Kühler:

Ist dieser hier:
EK Water Blocks EK-Velocity D-RGB - Nickel + Acryl


----------



## Patrick_87 (26. Mai 2019)

mir sieht dein LED Stribe etwas dick aus oder ? Der hat doch auch noch diese Silikonschicht über den LEDs, meinst du nicht das er dadurch etwas zu dick sein könnte ? Ich kenne das von meinen Corsair Stribes, diese sind genau so, relativ dick.
Wäre sowas nicht vielleicht die bessere Wahl ? 
https://www.amazon.de/Alphacool-152...C8QE9WPSJE1&psc=1&refRID=8QSEP3N98C8QE9WPSJE1

Oder mal bei EK anfragen, die haben in ihrem Shop ja so ziemlich alles an Ersatzteilen. Ich ärgere mich auch gerade etwas , hatte meinen ja geschrottet und neu gekauft und sehe jetzt bei ek hätte ich auch nur das defekte Plexiglas Teil nachkaufen können für gerade mal 14 Euro …. 
Ich glaube ich kaufe mir das teil noch und mache aus meinem defekten Kühler einen neuen und verticke diesen dann 
Aber dort kriegst du ja sogar nur den Kupferboden aus Kühlern, Dichtungen , nur den Plexi Deckel , sogar die silbernen EK Buttons auf den Kühlern kann man nachkaufen. 
Wenn man dort man freundlich nachfragt wird man doch sicherlich auch so eine Beleuchtung nachkaufen können.

Edit:
Etwas ähnliches nur etwas kurz glaube ich haben die ja sogar hier:
Digital RGB LED Strip 100mm  – EK Webshop


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2019)

Sind gute Tipps von dir und das mit dem LED Streifen scheint auch zu stimmen was du sagst. Ich werde mal EK anschreiben und schauen ob die mir was original zukommen lassen können. Für meine alten Arbeitsspeicher hatte ich mir mal Ram Kühler gekauft die ich dann nicht mehr brauchte und habe sie bei mir als Streifen seitlich an den Radiator geklebt. Die hatte ich auch mal zerlegt und so einer würde auch in Frage kommen da sie sehr fein und klein sind. Die anderen die ich bestellt habe kann ich noch anderweitig verwenden, wollte ich mir ehe noch welche bestellen da mein AGB im Dunkeln sitzt.

Die kurzen was du gepostest hast könnten auch gehen, denn der Monoblock ist 120mm breit und die LEDs 100mm. Also nur 2cm Differenz und wenn sie in der Mitte sitzen wäre es nur 1cm an jeder Seite.

EDIT:

Habe mal EK angeschrieben, mal sehen was sie zurück schreiben.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2019)

Noch ein Hinweis falls jemand diesen Monoblock verbauen möchte.
In der Installationsanleitung fehlt der Teil mit dem a-RGB Kabel, das habe ich nun einer anderen Anleitung entnommen und in meinem Vorstellungbeitrag (Beitag 2) als Bild noch mit eingefügt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: ekwb.com

In meinem Fall hatte ich ihn aber nach dem Umbau richtig drin, da ich bereits ein anderen A-RGB Strip verbaut habe und den Stecker kannte. So war mir bekannt das der Pfeil links am ersten Pin eingesteckt werden muss. Mit einer Bilder Anleitung wie diese hätte ich nur Gewissheit gehabt. Da die Kabeln etwas komisch raus kommen und man an der Belegung etwas zweifeln kann.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2019)

So habe nun Rückmeldung von EK bekommen.


> Dear ...,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us.
> We are sorry to hear about the reported problem.
> ...


Toll das sie sogar an einem Sonntag zurück schreiben. 
Nehme ich natürlich an und lasse mir den original Strip zusenden.


----------



## Patrick_87 (26. Mai 2019)

geil das freut mich 
Übrigens die anderen Stribes hast du bei Amazon bestellt. Schau mal unter "meine Bestellungen" dort kannst du die Stribes auswählen und auf Bestellung stornieren klicken, falls du sie nicht 100 prozentig brauchst. Hast sie ja samstag abends bestellt also sollte noch nichts verschickt worden sein. Kannst ja auch nachsehen ob es bereits unterwegs ist.
Nur falls du sie jetzt gezwungener maßen behalten willst xD
Habe ich selbst schon gemacht, einfach stornieren und du kriegst automatisch dein Geld zurück , geht ruck zuck 

Aber echt cool , das nenne ich mal Service. 5 Euro für die originalen Stribes , Rückmeldung innerhalb weniger Stunden am Wochenende , das ist echt ein toller Service.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2019)

Die anderen werde ich behalten, da ich schon lange vorhabe mir diese für den Bereich hinter dem AGB zu holen. Stornieren geht wahrscheinlich ehe nicht mehr da Amazon den Versand schon bereits per Mail angekündigt hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kenne ich auch aus vergangener Zeit das sobald der Versand angekündigt wird kein Storno mehr möglich ist.

Eine zusage habe ich von EK bekommen und habe auch bereits Adresse usw. mit weiter gegeben und warte nun auf das Angebot was ich bestätigen soll. Hoffe die rufen mich nicht dazu an, da mein Englisch gleich Null ist. 

Hoffe das mein Dolmetscher (Google-Translator) das ganze zuvor einigermaßen gut übersetzt hat. 

EDIT:

Das ich wieder alles ausbaue und zerlege ist auch nicht schlimm, bin jetzt ja ausgeruht. 
Nee Spaß bei Seite, ich muss mal weniger WLP drauf machen, da ich das Gefühl habe zu viel drauf gemacht zu haben. Zudem werden sich jetzt in der Zwischenzeit auch die Pads etwas gesetzt haben. Vielleicht kann ich noch ein paar Grad von der CPU wieder rein holen.

Den Gestern als das System wieder eine Zeitlang lief habe ich die Schrauben noch etwas leicht nachgezogen und das hatte schon etwa 5°C bessere Temperaturen der CPU in Prime95 gebracht.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2019)

Bekomme heute den neuen D-RGB Strip geliefert und ich werde den Block in den nächsten Tagen doch mal zerlegen und es damit versuchen. Denn aus einem anderem Bild was ich nun gesehen habe werden die selben Strips verbaut und so gehe ich eher davon aus das es passen wird. Der Support hat sich seit Gestern nicht mehr gemeldet und das wird auch etwas dauern bis sie den Strip versenden. Außerdem kommt es noch auch den Versand an, denn die selben Strips bekommt man schon ab 6 Euro hier zum selber anpassen zu kaufen. Da lohnen sich hohe Versandkosten auch nicht.

Sollte es Probleme geben lasse ich den Block ausgebaut und baue meinen alten Kühler vorübergehend ein bis ich das Problem mit den Strips behoben habe.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2019)

Bin soeben fertig und habe andere LEDs verbaut und soweit hat das zerlegen auch gut geklappt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die bestellten LEDs haben in der Tat nicht gepasst waren zu groß und zu breit.
Aber ich hatte an den Seiten diese Ramkühler drauf geklebt und was darin verbaut war hat gut gepasst.
Musste nur die letzte LED weg knipsen, da ein klein wenig zu lang war.

Leider muss ich alles erneut zerlegen, denn jetzt nachdem ich den Rechner gestartet habe ist mein Durchfluss mit voller Drehzahl nur auf 75 l/h. Diesen Durchfluss hatte ich zuvor mit minimaler Drehzahl. Mit voller Drehzahl hatte ich 135 l/h. Muss wohl das kleine Blech vor den Kühlrippen irgendwie falsch drauf gemacht haben. Konnte ja nicht 100% sehen wie es zuvor drauf war und habe es nach dem was mir bekannt ist wieder drauf gemacht. Muss ich daher nochmals nachgehen.

Bei diesem Kühler muss man leider das Plexiglas entnehmen sollten die LEDs nicht mehr gehen um ausgetauscht werden zu können. Die Schrauben zum abnehmen der schwarzen Verkleidung befinden sich darunter.

Ich muss aber diesmal nur den CPU Kühler abnehmen, denn der lässt sich separat mit vier Schrauben abnehmen ohne das ganze Plexiglas demontieren zu müssen.

Das sind die original LEDs die drin waren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT 18:33 Uhr:*

Erledigt, passt jetzt wieder mit dem Durchfluss. 
Hatte den Kühlerboden mit den Rillen um eine Drehung falsch herum drauf, daher verliefen die Rillen mit dem Schlitz des Blechteils nicht mehr richtig und verursachten ein niedrigeren Durchfluss.


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. Mai 2019)

Uii das freut mich für dich, ist bei meinem Block übrigens das gleiche,  um an die LEDs zu kommen muss dieser auch komplett geöffnet werden..

Ja die kühler Rillen müssen entgegen zu dem Schlitz auf dem spritzschutz verlaufen. Also die Rillen laufen sagen wir seitlich dann muss das Blech hochkant darauf gelegt werden. So das das Blech in jede Rille das Wasser verteilen kann. 
Ich hatte es auch einmal beinahe falsch verbaut dann würde aber das Blech das Wasser nur durch 3 oder 4 Rillen verteilen und so ist es natürlich falsch.

Cool das du es hinbekommen hast.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2019)

Ja das mit den Rillen habe ich mir auch gedacht und hatte ich dann schnell gedreht.

Habe das ganze in einer Stunde geschafft den Monoblock wieder auszubauen und den Boden zu drehen.
Ich habe es so hinbekommen das ich nicht das ganze Wasser auslaufen lassen musste. Reichte nur die zwei Schläuche zu leeren und ein Stopfen drauf zu machen.

Bin gerade das Kühlwasser aufzuheizen damit die kleinen Luftblasen mit der hohen Drehzahl raus kommen.
Den Ramkühler habe ich mir wieder neu bestellt, damit ich den zweiten oben wieder dran machen kann.

Der LED Steifen hat mich jetzt am ende nur 12 Euro gekostet.

EDIT:

Die LEDs die ich mir bestellt hatte sahen hinter dem AGB sehr gut aus, musste sie jetzt aber reklamieren und zurück senden da sie anscheint nicht richtig funktionieren, denn sie leuchten nicht blau und so werden Effekte nicht 100% richtig dargestellt. Zum Glück haben sie nicht gepasst, sonst hätte ich mich jetzt geärgert den Kühler dazu extra zerlegt zu haben. Getestet hatte ich sie auch und mir ist nicht aufgefallen das sie nicht blau leuchten, da alle anderen Farben mit Rot, gelb usw. dargestellt werden.

EDIT:

Die Temperaturen des Prozessors sind jetzt auch so ähnlich mit dem alten Kühler.
Zumindest hatte ich in BF5 jetzt etwa die selben Temperaturen. Kann sein das ich das erste mal zu viel WLP drauf hatte.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2019)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Etwas ähnliches nur etwas kurz glaube ich haben die ja sogar hier:
> Digital RGB LED Strip 100mm  – EK Webshop


Im übrigem ist dass das Original D-RGB Strip was verbaut ist.


----------



## Patrick_87 (28. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Im übrigem ist das das Original D-RGB Strip was verbaut ist.



ach ernsthaft ? xD haha wieso dann nur 5 Euro statt knapp 8 Euro ?


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2019)

Denke nur aus Kulanz da ich so bedeppert war. 

Aber haben sich seit Gestern nicht mehr gemeldet  und da einiges auch aufs Versand mit drauf kommt habe ich die selben LEDs nun hier aus den Niederlande bestellt. Müsste ich daher schneller bekommen.
EKWB Digital RGB LED Strip 100mm

Denn die LEDs die ich verbaut habe sind zwar ok aber anscheint nicht ganz so stark leuchtend wie die Originalen.
Möchte sie doch Original haben und daher habe ich mir die LEDs mal bestellt und wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust dazu habe zerlege ich das Teil wieder... 

Könnte es aber auch dabei belassen, ich bin nur jemand der immer alles genau nimmt und alles perfekt haben möchte. Da habe ich sogar keine Hemmung was mehrfach zu zerlegen. 

Die LEDs die ich von meinem Ramkühler verbaut habe hatten zwar gut gepasst, aber die einzelne LEDs waren eindeutig feiner und kleiner als die Originalen.

Im übrigem musste ich die Siegel darunter nicht beschädigen, da sie an den unteren Kühler der Spannungswandler dran sind und ich diese nicht von der Position wegnehmen musste.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2019)

Ich könnte mich grün und blau ärgern.
Heute hatte ich den selben Fehler erneut und ich hatte nur an der Rückseite etwas Kabeln bewegt.

Darauf hin schaute ich im Uefi nach meinen Laufwerke und einer meine Samsung war wieder nicht mit dabei. Letztens hatte ich es ganz übersehen da ich Samsung sah und dachte alle sind da. Das eine der drei fehlte merkte ich blöd erweise nicht. Konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen das wenn ein Laufwerk fehlt sich Windows so aufhängen würde, da ich es so kenne das dann halt das Laufwerk fehlt und Windows trotzdem noch startet.

Habe nun den Datenkabel mit einem neuen ausgetauscht und nun scheint es wieder zu laufen.
Hatte vor kurzem auch mal Hot-Plug aktiviert gehabt und das habe ich auch wieder deaktiviert, nicht das diese Einstellung zu diesem Fehlverhalten  geführt hat. Lief ja die anderen Monate auch ohne aktivierte Option dazu.

All diese Arbeit nur weil ein Laufwerk nicht lief.
Oh man und habe mir so auch meine LEDs kaputt gemacht und den Monoblock mehrfach ausgebaut und sogar zerlegen müssen. Dabei lag es nur an diesem Laufwerk der nicht erkannt wurde.

Netzteil war demnach auch richtig eingesteckt.
Die Ersatz LEDs sind heute versendet worden, sind vielleicht in 1-2 Tage bereits da.


----------



## Patrick_87 (28. Mai 2019)

Ach du ******* 
Aber als Trost , bei mir Gibt's auch Probleme, leider.
Meine LEDs flackern die ganze Zeit.  Schalten Millisekunden ab oder wechseln die Farbe.
Habe bereits alles probiert, Software Updates geprüft , neu installiert kann aber nicht an der Software liegen,  selbst ohne Aura flackern die LEDs...
Ich habe ja aus dem defekten kühler noch die LEDs,  Also habe ich die getauscht,  gleiches Ergebnis. 
Rgb Header gewechselt , flackert trotzdem..
Ich habe definitiv niemals den 12v Header genutzt also daran kann es nicht liegen. 
Google ergab jetzt das wohl auch andere dieses Problem haben.. Mal sehen was ich da machen kann...

Weiteres Problem ist mein USB spielt verrückt.
Andauernd kommt das Geräusch als würde jemand ein usb Gerät einstecken und direkt wieder raus ziehen. Das geht dann durchgehend 2 Minuten lang bis irgendwann die Meldung kommt das ein usb Gerät nicht richtig funktioniert , Code 43.
Im Geräte Manager steht dann bei einem usb ein Ausrufezeichen.
Treiber alle geprüft, Kabel gecheckt. Mal ohne Tastatur und Maus probiert , usb Lautsprecher abgezogen. Trotzdem bleibt der Fehler.
Sonst ist aber nix angeschlossen.
Intern habe ich an beiden usb Ports je einen commander pro jedoch funktionieren diese beide und werden auch erkannt.
Keine Ahnung was da los ist.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2019)

Ist manchmal wirklich zum schießen und dann passiert genau so was wenn was umgebaut wird.

Denn dadurch das ich die original Kühler der Spannungswandler ausgebaut hatte musst ich ja alles in Kauf nehmen, hätte ja sein können das die Spannungswandler so heiß werden das der Prozessor nicht richtig taktet. Hatte ich letztens auch als ich an der Grafikkarte die Pads ausgetauscht habe und kein Spiel mehr starten wollte. Da haben sich die Spiele dann auch zu tode geladen da die Grafikkarte auf ein Takt von 300-800 MHz runter gegangen ist. Hatte mir besonders gute Pads gekauft die hoch gelobt werden und bei mir nur Schrott waren. Nachdem ich sie mit einem Fön warm gemacht habe und sich die Spannungswandler besser setzen konnten lief das ganze wieder.

Im Bios werden ja alle Temperaturen unter HWMonitor auch angezeigt... nur nicht die von den Spannungswandler. 
Sogar die Temperatur des Chipsatzes sind mit dabei. Die Temperatur des Prozessors sah aber im Uefi nach dem Umbau gut aus.

Das Laufwerk hat bei mir aber zuvor noch keine Probleme gemacht und ist noch nicht mal die Systemplatte.
Es ist nur meine alte Samsung SSD die ich mal als Systemplatte hatte und nun als Spiele Laufwerk genutzt wird. Was bin ich froh das ich mittlerweile zwei mal M.2 verbaut habe, die brauchen keine Kabeln. 

Ich hätte mich heute in den Arsch treten können als ich gesehen habe woran es am ende lag.
Das mit dem USB ist bei dir auch blöd, manchmal schwer heraus zu finden welches Probleme macht und ich hoffe das es nicht am Mainboard selbst liegt. Stecke mal die internen Front USB ab, nicht das deine Front USB vom Gehäuse Probleme machen. Auch die Pins davon besonders beim 3.0 USB anschauen, da es passieren kann das beim einstecken des Steckers sich Pins verbiegen.

EDIT:

Das ist auch das leidige Thema an LEDs oder sonstige Beleuchtung, hatte noch nie welche die über Jahre gehalten haben. Kaufst welche, gibst Geld aus und am ende läuft es nicht so gut oder gehen irgendwann defekt. 

Ach so habe heute die Ersatz LEDs von Amazon bekommen nachdem ich die letzten reklamiert und zurück gesendet habe. Mir ist heute im laufe des Tagen was eingefallen und das hat sich mit den neuen bestätigt. Irgendwie ist es zur Zeit nicht mein Tag, denn die LEDs waren in Ordnung. Ich habe gelbe Flüssigkeit im AGB drin was mehr ein Orang nahe kommt und durch die Farbe im Behälter kam das Blaue gar nicht mehr durch. Die LEDs haben aber blau geleuchtet... 

Hier mal ein kleines Video wie es momentan bei mir aussieht.
Habe leider keine spezielle Kamera und so ist es halt mein Handy was das Video erstellt hat.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQk2ENI354M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Im AGB sind aber noch kleine Luftblasen vom entlüften.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2019)

Aber das mit dem Hardtubing lass ich bleiben, denn die Probleme die ich die letzten Tage hatte hat  mir mal wieder gezeigt wie gut es ist nur Schlauch dran zu haben. 

Wüste gar nicht wie ich das Wasser raus bekommen sollte hätte ich HT verbaut.
Wenn ich mein Kugenhahn auf mache läuft der AGB aus, die Kühlflüssigkeit aus der Grafikkarte und der Zulauf von der Pumpe zum ersten Radiator und dann bleibt am Frontradiator Wasser stehen und zum Teil auch im oberen Radiator sowie im Kühlblock des CPU-Kühlers.

Denn ich konnte egal ob der alte Kühler oder der Monoblock aus dem Gehäuse mit angeschlossenem Schlauch nehmen und ein Behälter darunter stellen und dann die Schläuche abmachen. So musste ich noch nicht mal das ganze Kühlwasser ablassen. Denn der Zulauf kommt von oben zum Kühler und geht dann wieder nach oben zur Rückseite des Gehäuse. Beim Ablassen könnte das Kühlwasser daher gar nicht ablaufen.

Gestern habe ich beim erneuten ausbauen alles innerhalb von einer Stunde erledigt gehabt.
Die neuen LEDs sind nun auch auf dem Weg und werden morgen oder übermorgen bestimmt geliefert werden, dann baue ich ein letztes mal den Block aus.

So langsam habe ich Übung drin...


----------



## Patrick_87 (28. Mai 2019)

ich habe auch schon soo oft mit dem Gedanken gespielt HT zu verbauen, aber davon lasse ich aus genau dem selben Grund die Finger..
Denn dann geht überhaupt nichts mehr mal eben, dann heißt es jedes mal Wasser raus , Tubes raus , neu befüllen , entlüften blablabla…
Dann kannst du ja nicht mal mehr kurz den Kühler runter nehmen um die Paste zu tauschen, denn dann ist alles starr verbaut. Mit Schlauch kann ich ohne Probleme den Kühler lösen und ihn etwas nach hinten ziehen , etwas drehen, alles kein Problem.

Zu dem Problem mit dem Usb : Ist glaube ich gelöst.
Mir fiel ein , als das ganze angefangen hat , hatte ich mal versucht mein Graka Bios zu flashen. Frag mich nicht wieso, ich habe eine strix 2080ti Advanced und wollte auf OC flashen. 
Ich weiß , das ist so ziemlich das dümmste was es gibt weil ich am ende kein Unterschied habe xD Beides sind A Chips, beide haben gleiche TDP. Nur der GPU Takt ist etwas höher von Haus aus, allerdings ist das ein Klick mit GpuTweak und schon ist er gleich.
Sind ja beides genau exakt die gleichen Karten , also frag mich nicht wieso ich das damals versucht habe O_o 
Jedenfalls hatte ich damals Probleme beim flashen , habe etwas probiert und plötzlich hat der Rechner neu gestartet und dann kam das erste mal immer wieder das Usb Geräusch als würde jemand nen stick rein stecken, 2sek warten und wieder raus ziehen , 2sek warten und wieder rein stecken.. usw usw 
Komischerweise war das Bios nicht geändert, Karte funktionierte weiterhin Fehlerfrei. Nur im Gerätemanager stand plötzlich unter Usb das ein Usb nicht erkannt wird. 

Weil aber Usb ja überhaupt nichts mit der Grafikkarte zu tun hat habe ich nicht gedacht das es davon kam, dachte eher das es wieder irgend ein Corsair Fehler ist. Irgendwas mit dem Commander Pro weil Icue hatte ich auch kurz vorher ein Update ausgeführt.
Jetzt habe ich mich fast 2 Monate mit dem Usb Misst geärgert , mal hatte ich einen Tag Ruhe, mal kam es immer wieder nach dem Booten 5 Minuten lang bis es irgendwann aufhörte. 
Heute fiel mir dann ein das meine Karte ja 2 Bios hat , gibt ja diesen Bios Schalter an der Karte wo dann die Lüfter erst bei 50° losdrehen. Normales Bios hörte mit .33 auf und das andere mit .34
Also habe ich dann mal den Schalter umgestellt auf das andere Bios und zack , keine Probleme mehr mit Usb. Zich mal gebootet , keine Probleme mehr. Ich habe schon den halben Rechner auseinander gebaut wegen dem Misst konnte mir niemals vorstellen das das an dem Bios Flash Fehler damals lag.
Kann ich heute noch kaum glauben irgendwie... Weil das Bios ja nicht geändert wurde dabei und die Karte fehlerfrei funktioniert hat.

Jetzt habe ich eben noch mal das originale Bios neu drauf geflasht , also so das auch richtig ohne Fehler das flashen funktioniert hat , ja und jetzt habe ich die Karte wieder wie damals beim Kauf. Beide Bios laufen ohne den Usb Fehler Misst 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie den Rgb Kram in den Griff kriegen, das ärgert mich extrem. Es flackert und flackert...


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2019)

Schön das du es mit dem USB Problem behoben bekommen hast.

Hatte auch mal das Bios der Zotac RTX 2080 Extreme drauf gezogen gehabt, denn das Bios geht mit dem Powerlimit höher als 300 Watt und bringt auch mehr Werkstakt bezüglich der GPU und auch dem Speicher. Wie viel genau müsste ich nochmals nachschauen, habe ich nicht mehr ganz in Erinnerung.

Zumindest habe ich mein Bios wieder drauf gepackt da ich keine 300 Watt brauche und ich mit meinen max. 285 Watt auch auskomme und Takt kann ich selbst mit dem Afterburner drauf geben. Meine Grafikkarte läuft momentan auch mit 0,975v und 2040/7500MHz und das reicht mir auch aus.

Mit dem Kühler mache ich auch so, leicht abnehmen, was darunter stellen zum auffangen der Kühlflüssigkeit und dann entferne ich die Schläuche dazu. Habe dann zwei Stopfen da um die Schläuche in der Zwischenzeit zu verschließen. Rechner liegt dabei flach und so läuft nur aus dem Schlauch die Kühlflüssigkeit aus.

EDIT:

Habe heute auch gegrübelt wie ich am besten mit der LED Strippe hinter dem AGB mache, denn sichtbar habe ich sie nicht anbringen wollen da ich dieses Weihnachtsbaum Effekt nicht haben möchte.  Habe es am ende noch besser hinbekommen wie oben auf dem Video, aber dazu muss ich die Strippe an das hintere Seitenteil dran machen und wenn ich das Seitenteil abnehmen muss muss ich dazu das Kabel trennen. Hierzu habe ich aber direkt auf dieser Seite eine Verzweigung als Stecker so das ich zum abstecken gut dran komme und nicht ans Maninboard dran muss.

Das Problem an dieser Position ist das ich keine Rückwand an dieser Stelle habe um was anbringen zu können. So habe ich auch ein Abstand zum AGB bekommen und man sieht die einzelnen LEDs nicht mehr.

Nun könnte ich fast farblose Kühlflüssigkeit verwenden, denn alles ist nun synchron nur diese Strippe nicht, da die Kühlflüssigkeit mit ihrer Farbe den Farbverlauf der LEDs beeinflusst. Wobei es gar nicht so schlecht aussieht, ist halt immer ein andere Ton wie der Rest, was so auch etwas absticht und nicht so ganz langweilig aussieht.

Bekomme es auf den Bilder nicht so hin wie es wirklich aussieht, denn die LEDs sind nicht so hell wie auf den Bilder zu sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem dritten Bild habe ich keine rote Kühlflüssigkeit drin, ist ein Effekt durch das Mischen der Farben.


----------



## Patrick_87 (28. Mai 2019)

das ist ja genau mein Reden !!!
Ich hab mir einmal jetzt mit farbiger Flüssigkeit innerhalb gerade mal 3 Wochen alles versaut. Schläuche stumpf undurchsichtig und hart geworden. Kühler versifft , Finnen etwas verdreckt und das Plexiglas etwas angefressen , nicht mehr wirklich glasig durchsichtig gewesen sondern eher stumpf halt.
Zum Glück war das dann der , den ich geknackt habe beim schrauben anziehen xDD Darum musste dann ja eh ein neuer her..
Aber bei mir kommt NIE wieder irgendwas mit Farbe rein, ich hab jetzt alles mehrfach durchspülen müssen bis wirklich der letzte Rest da raus kam. Ich glaube auch das der grüne Farbzusatz der bei diesem Antifreeze dabei ist ein wenig UV Zusatz hat. 
Bin mir nicht sicher , aber irgendwie wirkte es ein wenig so. Der blaue und rote Zusatz wirkte nicht so als wäre er UV Aktiv. 
Ich hatte nachts alles ausgebaut , Flüssigkeit abgelassen und irgendwann keine Lust mehr, hatte schon die neuen Schläuche drauf und den Rechner dann bis morgens stehen gelassen. Aus dem Radiator ist dann noch etwas von der Flüssigkeit drin gewesen, gespült war ja noch nicht, wollte nur ablassen, neuen Schlauch drauf und dann ein paar mal Dest. Wasser durchlaufen lassen. 
Das dest. Wasser wollte ich aber erst nächsten Morgen durchlaufen lassen, hatte dann alles bei Seite gelegt und dann ist aus dem Radiator etwas alte Flüssigkeit in den neuen Schlauch gelaufen, etwa 6 Std später wollte ich weiter machen, da waren die Schläuche schon wieder versaut. Nur weil ca 6 stunden ein wenig der alten Flüssigkeit rein gelaufen ist..
Konnte dann noch mal ein paar der neuen Schläuche tauschen, hammer….

Aber was ich damit sagen will ist : 
Man braucht den ganzen Farb Misst überhaupt nicht, etwas mit Beleuchtung spielen und schon sieht es fast genau so gut aus. 
Klar an diese Ultra knalligen Pastellfarben die 100% undurchsichtig sind kommt man nie ran , aber wie das System nach so einem Zeug aussieht will ich gar nicht wissen..


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. Mai 2019)

und ich glaube mein Problem mit den LEDs scheint doch nicht ganz neu zu sein..

EK Velocity-D RGB LED'''s are flickering yet again to different colors, only on the right side for the second time now. : EKWB

Ich hoffe das es bei deinem Monoblock nicht auch dazu kommt.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2019)

Das mit der farbigen Kühlflüssigkeit stimme ich dir voll zu.
Das gelb was ich von DP Ultra verwende geht eigentlich, hatte bisher noch keine Probleme das es mir was eingefärbt hat. Aber jetzt mit diesem ganzen AGB müsste ich keine Farbe mehr haben.

Habe mir mal diese LEDs bestellt: Hot 1M/5M 30/60/144 LED WS2812B 5050 RGB LED Strip Light Waterproof  XNFW  | eBay

Mal sehen ob sie der LEDs von EK gleich kommen. Sehen laut Bild zumindest identisch aus. Mir ist nur nicht bekannt ob sie von der breite auch gleich sind, sonst würden sie nicht passen. Aber für den sonstigen Einbau in den Rechner wären sie auch gut. Denn im Prinzip kann man jede Strippe verbauen die WS2812B ist, es kommt nur auf die breite an, sonst passt es nicht in die Führung.

Habe die originalen mal ausgemessen und sind 6mm breit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Habe mal mit den Messdaten mal den Händler kontaktiert.


----------



## Krolgosh (29. Mai 2019)

Jetzt grad erst wieder in den Thread geschaut.. also ich sag mal, wenns mal nicht läuft dann richtig oder? 

Gut das du es dann noch hinbekommen hast, aber ärgerlich ist es allemal. Das mit den HT hatte ich mir allerdings auch überlegt, das man da halt doch sehr starr ist und man nicht mal eben was tauschen kann. Ich bin jetzt noch gespannt ob mein "Konzept" zum ablassen des Wassers überhaupt funktioniert, oder ob ich das ganze Gehäuse auf den Kopf stellen muss damit ich es raus bekomme. 
Optisch möchte ich sie allerdings nicht mehr missen. Hat eben alles Vor- und Nachteile.

[edit]Thema SSD, da hatte ich vor einiger Zeit auch mal Probleme, wo ich echt nicht drauf gekommen wäre das es die SSD ist. Bis ich dann hier drauf hingewiesen wurde das es an der "mistigen" OCZ liegen kann.. ausgetausch und Probleme waren weg. (Und das nach fast 13k Betriebsstunden... ich mein ich hab gewusst das es nicht die beste ist, aber hab ich halt sehr billig bekommen. *g* )


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2019)

Bei mir war das Problem das die SSD zuvor ja Problemlos lief und ausgerechnet beim Umbau dann Probleme machte. Das konnte ich dann aber nicht wissen und wenn was umgebaut wird denkt man an erste Linie an den Umbau selber das da was nicht gut gelaufen ist oder was nicht stimmt. Bei mir lag es aber anscheint nur am Kabel, denn ich habe seit gestern ein neues dran und es läuft nun alles.

Hatte ja den Rechner mehrfach hin und her bewegt und auch auf die Seite auf die Kabeln gelegt und das Kabel scheint ein Wackelkontakt gehabt zu haben. Denn gestern hatte ich die Kabeln berührt weil ich was anderes machte und dann kam der Fehler erneut.

Das mit dem HT hat schon Vor- und Nachteile, da stimmt schon und gut sieht es in der Tat aus.
Aber mich stört der Schlauch auch nicht. Lasse es mal so, da ich gerne mal am Rechner was mache und mich HT stark einschränken würde.


----------



## Krolgosh (29. Mai 2019)

Jo klar, ist natürlich das erste woran man denkt wenn man was umgebaut hat und vorher ja alles super lief. Manchmal kann man echt sagen, sch*** Technik 

Jedenfalls gut das du drauf gekommen bist, und nun (fast) alles so ist wie du es haben willst.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2019)

Im Grunde habe ich alles wie ich es haben möchte, denn auf HT habe ich bisher zwar Gedanken dazu gehabt, aber noch nie so wirklich in der engeren Auswahl bezogen. Läuft alles und sobald ich die Ersatz LEDs bekomme zerlege dich den Block wieder um die originalen wieder einzubauen. Denn jetzt sieht es zwar auch schon gut aus aber die LEDs die ich verwendet habe sind normal nicht dazu vorgesehen und sind viel schmaler und feiner. Dadurch erreichen sie nicht die notwendige Lichtstärke und da der Block mit 12cm sehr breit ist reicht das Licht nicht aus um alles gut ausleuchten zu können.

Aber jetzt weiß ich wo ich dran gehen muss, da es beim ersten mal immer etwas Grübeln ist wie was genau zusammen gebaut wurde. Deshalb schreibe ich manchmal auch solche Themen damit andere die das selbe vorhaben schon was haben  um sich vorbereiten zu können.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2019)

Mal wieder was zum Thema...

Habe heute mal ein Video bearbeitet und mal die Temperaturen mit dem alten Kühler verglichen.
Mit dem Monoblock habe ich jetzt auf dem heißestem Kern nur 1°C mehr gehabt. Sieht daher auch ganz gut aus mit dem neuen Monoblock.

Mit dem Monoblock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem alten Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. Mai 2019)

ach man... hab mich gestern so gefreut das ich wohl das Usb Problem gelöst hatte.. dann kurz vor dem Pennen gehen kommt wieder diese Fehlermeldung...
Jetzt weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter woran es liegen könnte...
Ich habe Maus Tastatur , Lautsprecher rausgezogen , den kompletten Frontanschluss abgezogen , Kabel überprüft , beide internen Usb Ports an denen je ein Commander hängt funktionieren einwandfrei, werden auch erkannt ohne Probleme.
Grafikkarten Bios hatte ich gewechselt, Treiber neu installiert. Heute noch mal alle Kabel überprüft. Alle Usb Kabel mal umgesteckt. 
Man ich werf die Kiste noch aus dem Fenster..

Da gibt man so viel Geld aus, kauft sich nen neuen EK Kühler bei dem die LEDs flackern, dann tauscht man die LEDs gegen originale andere aus die auch flackern. 
Prüft alles , Aura , Kabel , Updates, nix funktioniert selbst ohne Software flackert der Misst weiterhin. Und dann noch die Usb kacke die nicht gelöst wird. 

Ich hab mal ein Bild gemacht wegen dem Usb Problem , vielleicht kennt das ja jemand..


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2019)

Hast du zufällig von Aqua Computer dieses HUBBY7 mit installiert? Denn das verursacht oft solche Probleme.
Weil laut Eigenschaften soll es ja ein USB-HUB sein. Solche USB-HUBs kenne ich auch von meinem Monitor her was dort integriert ist.


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. Mai 2019)

Ne ich habe keinen Hubby, überhaupt nichts in der Richtung. Nur Tastatur , Maus, Lautsprecher über Usb und das wars auch schon.
Sonst nur intern 2x Commander Pro, beide laufen Problemlos , werden erkannt und auch in Icue spinnt nix, Drehzahlen werden alle sauber angezeigt.
Ich weiß es wirklich nicht woran das liegen könnte..


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2019)

Und wenn du alles mit USB abmachst, ist es dann immer noch mit dabei?
Aber ich glaube ein eigenes Thema dazu wäre besser, dann können noch andere User vielleicht eine Idee dazu haben.


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. Mai 2019)

wenn ich alles rausziehe außer die Maus , die brauche ich ja zum Klicken , besteht das Problem weiterhin ;( 
Ja vielleicht mache ich das mal demnächst


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2019)

Du hast ja auch das Asus Maximus XI Hero mit W-Lan.

Nicht das das W-Lan was damit zu tun hat. Ist jetzt nur so eine Idee, da wenn alles ab ist immer noch das Problem besteht.
Bezüglich der Grafikkarte könntest du sie ja mal die iGPU verwenden.

EDIT:

Meine neuen LEDs (EKWB) sind heute in Bornheim eingetroffen.
Bornheim liegt in der nähe von Köln wo ich wohne und vielleicht kommen sie morgen schon, dann kann ich den Monoblock wieder zerlegen. Aber ich hänge sie zuvor zum Testen so erst mal dran, um zu sehen ob sie auch Funktionieren.


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. Mai 2019)

Morgen? Du weißt schon das morgen ein Feiertag ist?  
Warte auch auf Post , Habe mir einen 5v d rgb Adapter bestellt von sata auf 3pin mit einem kleinen Modul dazwischen zum Farbe einstellen.
Caseking hatte gesagt das könnte ich mal versuchen wegen dem flackern.
Die sagten wenn das nicht funktioniert sollte kann ich den Kühler zurück schicken.
Nur das will ich ja nicht,  möchte ihn ja gerne behalten und ein neuer würde ja nix bringen,  Habe ja zwei und beide flackern , werden ja wohl nicht beide defekt sein. Zumal ich ja in einem englischen Forum gelesen habe das viele das Problem haben in Verbindung mit Asus Board.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2019)

Kannst du das Flackern vielleicht auf Video aufzeichnen um es mal sehen zu können.
Was ist das für ein Adapter? Hast du ein Link dazu?

Also bei mir läuft es mit dem aRGB sehr gut, habe kein Flackern.
Bei mir sind die Arbeitsspeicher mit damit versehen, die seitlichen Ramkühler die ich zur zierde Seitlich kleben habe, der neue Streifen der hinter dem AGB sitzt und mein Monoblock. Wobei im Monoblock momentan kein original RGB von EK drin ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kaltlichtkathoden was ich intern verbaut hatte habe ich gestern ausgebaut und vorne eingebaut. Vorne hatte ich bereits schon welche drin, aber durch das alter haben sie nicht mehr richtig geleuchtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Feiertag hat mir vorhin meine Frau auch gesagt, da musste ich direkt an die Lieferung denken was sich dann verzögern wird. Da mit DPD versendet wird kommt dann nur der Freitag in Frage, da dieser Paketdienst nicht Samstags ausliefert.


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. Mai 2019)

Schick schick 
Ich finde es nur nicht so schön wenn es zu viele verschiedene Farben werden. Hatte ich zu Anfang auch, habe ich mich aber sehr schnell dran satt gesehen  Ich finde es besser wenn es 1 oder max. 2 Farben sind. Zur Zeit habe ich alles in Türkis wo in dem Außenring der ll120 Lüfter immer so ein kleiner Lila Strich durch fährt. 
Sogut wie alles türkis und da dieser kleine durchfahrende lila Strich dabei ist dachte ich , ich mache die Graka auch lila. So habe ich dann zwei Farben, das gefällt mir zur Zeit ganz gut.

Ich finde bei dir ist es nur in der oberen linken Ecke etwas dunkel, da würde noch gut ein beleuchteter Lüfter reinpassen  Also als Ausgang da wo der Noctua jetzt hängt  Ansonsten echt cool.
Wie steuerst du das ganze ? Software hattest du nicht oder ? Ich meine bei dir war eine kleine Fernbedienung dran oder irre ich mich ?

Video kriegst du natürlich, musst mir nur sagen wie ich dir das am besten geben kann ?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2019)

Bei der oberen Linken Ecke hoffe ich das durch die original LEDs im Monoblock das ganze etwas heller wird, da die LEDs die momentan drin sind nicht so hell strahlen. Mit dem Lüfter wäre aber auch eine gute Option. 

Ansonsten habe ich auch gedacht das ganze mit festen Farben zu machen.

Nur in Grün...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur in Weiß, mit weiß würde die Farbe der Kühlflüssigkeit wieder zur Geltung kommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder in gelb, aber das bekomme ich momentan nicht gut abgelichtet.

Wobei das ganze auf Bilder nicht gut rüber kommt, egal wie man es aufnimmt. Es kommt nie so wie es tatsächlich aussieht und es sieht Live viel besser aus. Das farbige Licht mit einer Kamera einzufangen ist ohne Filter fast unmöglich und ich nutze dazu nur ein Handy was noch schwieriger damit ist.

Habe auch das Hero verbaut, bei mir steuere ich alles mit der Aura Software von Asus.
Nur die LEDs der Grafikkarte muss ich mit der MSI Software steuern. Die werden von der Aura nicht erkannt.


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. Mai 2019)

achso , du hattest ja wegen dem 3pin Sata Adapter gefragt den ich bestellt habe, hatte ich vergessen.
Ist dieser hier:

XSPC Addressable RGB SATA Controller (3pin, 5V)

Was auch gut kommt , 4 Stribes rundum ins Gehäuse rein. Also hinter das Glas die ganze untere und obere , rechte und linke Seite. Habe ich bei mir auch gemacht, allerdings versucht so zu verbauen das sie nicht direkt raus leuchten sondern indirekt , so das man nicht direkt in die LEDs blickt.
Dann ohne Effekt einfach nur in einer Farbe leuchten lassen, das gibt noch mal ordentlich Licht in jede Ecke. Und vor allem kriegen so auch alle Schläuche im Gehäuse etwas von dem Licht ab und sind dadurch mehr sichtbar.

Wo kann ich am besten das Video hinschicken oder hochladen ?
Das ist wieder total komisch, wenn ich den Kühler nicht einfarbig einstelle sondern so das die ganze Zeit Bewegung drin ist. Also am besten ohne Software, dann sieht es so aus: 

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/wysiwyg/EK-Velocity-D-RGB---Nickel-_-Plexi---Art.jpg

So leuchtet er dann die ganze Zeit und hat ein wenig Bewegung in den LEDs , dann flackert auch erst mal nichts. Wenn ich ihn aber statisch in einer Farbe leuchten lasse dann fängt er nach mehreren Stunden immer mehr an zu flackern.
Als Beispiel er flackert jetzt die ganze Zeit vor sich hin, stelle ich dann um auf bunt für ein paar Stunden flackert nichts, stelle ich dann wieder um auf Statisch flackert auch nichts , dann dauert es wieder ein paar Stunden bis er anfängt zu flackern.
Jetzt Zb ist alles super weil er eben für mehrere Stunden Bunt geleuchtet hat,jetzt leuchtet er statisch türkis, wenn ich das nun so für ein paar Stunden lasse dann fängt es langsam an und wird nach und nach immer stärker. 
Wechsel ich dann wieder auf bunt ist alles okay, das muss ich dann für mehrere Stunden so lassen dann kann ich wieder für ein paar Stunden einfarbig genießen   bis es wieder nach und nach schlimmer wird.

Sehr eigenartig , hatte ja auch schon einen Link gepostet in dem mehrere Leute das Problem haben , dort haben die sich irgend eine Diode gebastelt und dazwischen gesteckt , soll angeblich bei allen funktioniert haben, allerdings habe ich davon keine Ahnung. 
Ich probiere es nun erstmal mit dem bestellten Ding. Damit kann man zwischen 17 Farben wählen , sehr viele Effekte hat man auch zur Auswahl , kann alles speichern usw. 
Dann brauche ich die Aura Software gar nicht mehr, dann schmeiß ich die runter, installiere wieder nur diese mini Aura Software die nur für die Asus Grafikkarte ist und gut ist. 
 Das Mainboard lasse ich dann einfach so laufen, so wechselt es immer die Farbe , allerdings sieht man davon sowieso kaum etwas wegen der Graka davor , da bei mir sowieso viel Licht im Gehäuse ist wird das Board sowieso überleuchtet, davon sieht man fast nix.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2019)

Ich lade Videos immer auf Youtube hoch.
Ist ein komisches Problem, bei mir habe ich es zum Glück nicht.

Das mit den LEDs rundherum mag ich nicht, denn ich mag keine einzelne LEDs die man sehen kann.
Kommt mir dann wie ein Weihnachtsbaum vor. Mit der Strippe hinter dem AGB habe ich es auch so hinbekommen das nur das Licht durch den AGB durchleuchtet und kaum bis gar nichts von den einzelnen LEDs zu sehen ist.

Sonst müsste ich solche Profile mit weißem Plexiglas kaufen und die LEDs darin verbauen.
Aber wie gesagt kommt es auf Bilder nicht so gut rüber, mit der getönten Scheibe sieht es Live im Grunde schon sehr gut aus.
Mehr möchte ich nicht darin beleuchten. Habe ja jetzt extra die Kaltlichtkatalogen ausgebaut da es mir jetzt mit diesen ganze RGB LEDs zu hell wurde.

Im übrigem eine sehr gute Lösung mit diesem Adapter, muss ich mir mal merken sollte jemand hier im Forum wieder das Problem haben keinen aRGB mit auf dem Mainboard zu haben.

EDIT:

Die Mainboard LEDs sehe ich nur wenn ich mich neben dem Rechner auf dem Boden hinlege... 
Aus meiner Sitzposition sehe ich auch nichts von. Die Grafikkarte verdeckt bei mir den kompletten Chipsatz und die von der Slotblende sehe ich auch nicht.

Wenn ich den Rechner ausmache dann sehe ich aber das kreisen der LEDs auf dem Mainboard und wenn ich mich bücke auch die LEDs die sonst nicht zu sehen sind. Kann aber im Uefi eingestellt werden das die LEDs auch mit dem Rechner mit ausgehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Habe mir heute 1m aRGB aus China bestellt, müssten in etwa 2-3 Wochen kommen. Damit könnte ich auch noch was machen um das Gehäuse noch besser ausleuchten zu können. 

Aber dann werde ich solche Profile dazu verwenden.
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B073FL354F

Gibt es auch als Winkel: https://www.amazon.de/Set-Streifen-Aluminium-Abdeckung-Transparent/dp/B073Q3M67T
Oder auch zum einbauen: www.amazon.de/Set-Streifen-Aluminium-Abdeckung-Transparent/dp/B073FPHH8K

Für den hinteren Lüfter gibt es auch Rahmen zu kaufen.
https://www.amazon.de/Beleuchtungsring-für-140-mm-Lüfter/dp/B074Q4Y16V


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. Mai 2019)

ja ich weiß, die LEDs hatte ich schon mal überlegt auszustellen während der Rechner aus ist, aber eigentlich stört es mich nicht.

Wenn du die Originalen EK Leds verbaut hast in deinem Monoblock dann stell sie doch bitte mal auf statisch einfarbig ohne irgendeinen Effekt und beobachte sie mal 1-2 Tage immer mal wieder. Bin wirklich extrem gespannt ob sie bei dir auch anfangen zu flackern.
Bei mir ging es allerdings das erste mal erst nach ca einer Woche los, da fing es langsam an, wurde dann von tag zu tag schlimmer. Bei mir ist jetzt auch noch nichts am flackern , war ja wieder 2 Tage bunt eingestellt, dann geht es wieder eine Zeit. Denke aber spätestens morgen wird es wieder richtig los gehen dann lade ich dazu ein Video hoch.

So sieht es jetzt aus , "noch" ohne geflacker 
YouTube

Mit geflacker werde ich sicher morgen nachreichen können xD


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2019)

Sieht auch gut aus bei dir.
Ja werde ich machen wenn die originalen LEDs mal drin sind.

Ich habe mir jetzt auch diese aus China bestellt da sie so wie die von EK aussehen.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sie genau so breit sind. Händler hatte ich dazu angeschrieben aber die Rückantwort dauert wohl aus China genau so lange... 

Habe bei mir auch erstmals so ein gelb/grün fest eingestellt.

EDIT:

Hat jetzt doch zurück geantwortet:



> Dear Buyer,
> You can take a look at our advertisement, it has the detailed information.
> Specifications:
> Shell color: white
> ...


Sind 10mm und original von EK sind 6mm.

Wobei das jetzt kein Problem wäre, dann würde ich die untere Führung raus schneiden und nach unten raus stehen lassen. Hätte sogar den Vorteil das ich beim nächsten Wechsel der LEDs den Monoblock nicht mehr zerlegen müsste. Nach unten her ist genug Platz da der Monoblock nicht bis zum Mainboard hin kommt und man dort auch nichts sehen würde.

Aber ich baue jetzt erst mal die originalen wieder ein.


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. Mai 2019)

Soo.. nun flackert es wieder relativ ordentlich 

Video:

YouTube

Kannst es dir mal anschauen , hoffe das es bei dir nicht auch so kommt. Joa und Usb Probleme sind auch wieder am start ...


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2019)

Ist natürlich nicht toll, mal sehen wenn ich meine verbaut habe.


----------



## Patrick_87 (31. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ist natürlich nicht toll, mal sehen wenn ich meine verbaut habe.



jap, aber morgen zwischen 10-14uhr soll ja dieser Molex Stecker kommen, mal sehen wie es dann läuft. Bin echt gespannt auf das Teil. 
Aura kommt dann sofort weg , installiert wird dann Aura Graphics Card , ist so ein mini Aura tool nur für die Graka, und board lass ich dann so laufen ohne Steuerung , sieht man ja sowieso kaum was von.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2019)

Vom Board sehe ich aus meine Sitzposition auch nichts.
Fragt sich halt woran es liegt, denn werden die LEDs oder einer der Kondensatoren zu heiß wird es nicht an der Aura oder dem Maiboard liegen. Hoffe du bekommst es mit dem Adapter geregelt.

Meine neue LEDs stehen heute auch in der Auslieferung laut Sendestatus und sollten heute daher auch geliefert werden.
Ob ich heute aber den Monoblock zerlege weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2019)

So LEDs sind nun eingebaut und die LEDs sind in der Tat heller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick_87 (31. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Vom Board sehe ich aus meine Sitzposition auch nichts.
> Fragt sich halt woran es liegt, denn werden die LEDs oder einer der Kondensatoren zu heiß wird es nicht an der Aura oder dem Maiboard liegen. Hoffe du bekommst es mit dem Adapter geregelt.
> 
> Meine neue LEDs stehen heute auch in der Auslieferung laut Sendestatus und sollten heute daher auch geliefert werden.
> Ob ich heute aber den Monoblock zerlege weiß ich noch nicht.



Haha 
Als ob ich es nicht gewusst hätte das du den Block noch ausbaust xDD

Mein Paket ist eben auch angekommen, eingebaut habe ich es noch nicht, aber macht erst einmal einen guten Eindruck das Teil.
Könnte wirklich interessant werden für Leute die auf dem Board kein 3pin RGB haben. Bzw. auch bei 4 pin, denn dafür gibt es den selben Stecker ja auch.
Gut ist auch das zwei 3pin Ausgänge vorhanden sind , also können 2 Geräte angeschlossen werden, echt cool. Natürlich auch interessant für die, die einfach keine Lust auf Software haben und lieber ohne Software ihre 3 Pin oder 4 Pin RGB Geräte steuern wollen.
Man kann dort zwischen 17 Farben wählen und hat dazu noch sehr viele Effekte zur Auswahl, kann also wählen zwischen Effekt oder statisch. Und das für unter 10 Euro ist doch echt in Ordnung.

Werde es gleich mal verbauen dann sehen wir weiter. Gut ist auch das der Stecker echt klein ist und kurz, also kein großes Kabelverlegen nötig , auch diese kleine Fernbedienung am Kabel ist sehr klein. Unter 1cm dick und vielleicht 4cm Lang.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2019)

Sieht gut aus.
Ja ich habe den Block dann doch noch ausgebaut und die LEDs ausgetauscht. 

EDIT: Habe heute Abend nur den Monoblock kurz nochmals abgenommen und die EK-TIM WLP gegen die MX4-Edition 2019 ausgetauscht. Hatte heute beim ersten mal die TIM zum Test drauf gemacht. Die Temperaturen waren mit der TIM WLP ganz ok aber mit der MX-4 sind sie noch ein klein wenig besser. Zudem habe ich wie ich normalerweise immer mache diesmal die WLP wieder hauch dünn verstrichen da ich die letzten male das ganze mit nur einem Klecks in der Mitte versucht habe.

Aber mit 2-3 kleine Klecks habe ich immer beim abnehmen gesehen da es etwas zu viel ist. Ich kann mich besser orientieren wenn ich sie verstreiche. Der Monoblock scheint die WLP auch nicht gut raus zu drücken und so macht sich das ganze bemerkbar wenn etwas zu viel darunter ist.


----------



## Patrick_87 (31. Mai 2019)

So alles verbaut und wieder ausgebaut …. 
Das Teil ist super , knapp 60 Effekte, man kann bei jedem Effekt die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen. Statische Farben, alles dabei. Soweit echt toll , vorallem für unter 10 Euro.
Ich habe dann erst einmal Türkis eingestellt, etwas YouTube geschaut, nach 2 Minuten war das teil rot... Ich wollte dann gerade auf Türkis stellen da war es aufeinmal grün und wieder türkis. 
Habs dann mal eine Minute beobachtet und ja , flackert genau so wie direkt am Board . Man ey… das ärgert mich extrem. Habe dann den 2. Kühler dran angeschlossen und wie zu erwarten war, flackert genau so. Aber das war klar, war ja am Board auch so. 
Tja... ich habe keine Ahnung.... so eine *******...


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2019)

Hatte ja zuvor schon erwähnt das es ggf. an den LEDs selber liegen kann.
Bei dir ist auch ein anderer Streifen als bei mir verbaut und daher kann sich das ganze ggf. nur mit diesem Kühler auswirken.
Finde ich sehr schade, denn der Kühler sieht in der Tat sehr gut aus.

Bei mir passt jetzt alles.

Ich habe momentan sogar alles auf Stock gestellt und nur Power Limit hoch gesetzt sowie IO auf 1,050v und SA auf 1,100v.
Mit der Temperatur und der Spannung passt so noch besser und ich muss wenn alle Kerne ausgelastet sind nicht zwingend 5 GHz anliegen haben. Aber das Profil mit den 5 GHz habe ich abgespeichert falls ich doch mal wieder Lust darauf habe.

Scheint auch sehr gut zu sein das Teil was du dir dazu gekauft hast.

Kann man in Themen gut weiter empfehlen wenn jemand sich eine AIO oder sonstiges verbauen möchte was ARGB hat. Nur normalerweise haben solche AIOs uws. auch ein Controller mit dabei. Kenne ich von meinem Sohn seiner AIO her wo auch was mit dabei war.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2019)

Die Temperaturen sind schon ganz gut, ich lege aber jetzt noch eine drauf und schaue mir die Temperaturen mit Flüssigmetall WLP an. Vielleicht kann ich da noch 5-10°C raus holen.

Habe mir dazu nun Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra bestellt.
Denke das ich da noch was raus holen kann, besonders beim 9900K wo es sehr auch die Wärmeübertragung mit an kommt.


----------



## DARPA (2. Juni 2019)

Man kann natürlich hier und da rumtüfteln, aber die Bauart der CPU wirds nicht ändern. Das ist das Kernproblem


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2019)

Bin schon die ganze Zeit am Grübeln ob ich es tatsächlich machen soll.
Hast aber auch Recht und habe den Händler nun gebeten die Bestellung zu  stornieren.

So wichtig ist mir das ganze am ende auch nicht und läuft mir was davon in den Sockel wäre es auch nicht so gut.


----------



## Patrick_87 (2. Juni 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bin schon die ganze Zeit am Grübeln ob ich es tatsächlich machen soll.
> Hast aber auch Recht und habe den Händler nun gebeten die Bestellung zu  stornieren.
> 
> So wichtig ist mir das ganze am ende auch nicht und läuft mir was davon in den Sockel wäre es auch nicht so gut.




Haha du bist genau so ein fummler wie ich 
Mal hier was probieren, mal da was tauschen.. Bios hier, bios da , Wärmeleitpaste tauschen und und und 
Geht mir genau so , bin auch nur am rumprobieren, habe jetzt glaube ich in 3 Monaten schon 5 verschiedene Pasten getestet , immer mal wieder im Bios gefummelt , andere Kühlflüssigkeit , erst 13/10er , nach nicht mal einem Monat auf 16/12 gewechselt ... xD

Und ausgerechnet wir beide haben überlegt uns Hardtubes zu verbauen. Ich glaube das wäre für uns der größte Fehler überhaupt


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2019)

Bin da immer was am optimieren, auch wenn manchmal das ganze in Wirklichkeit kein Sinn macht.

Ich muss aber sagen das ich mit der CPU Temperatur mit meinem cuplex kryos XT Kühler besser dran war, denn im Durchschnitt habe ich jetzt etwa 5-7°C schlechtere Temperaturen. Daher war die Überlegung das ganze mit der Wärmeübertragung wieder etwas rein zu bekommen, denn Flüssigmetall wird sich da schon etwas besser zeigen. Aber wenn man da nicht aufpasst läuft das Zeug in den Sockel und dann hat man nichts gewonnen.

Das Köpfen soll auch etwa 5-11°C bringen, es ist daher nur Kleinvieh was am ende ein klein wenig ausmachen wird.
Aber normalerweise muss ich das ganze nicht gaben. Mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne erreiche ich in BF5 zwischen 55 und 63°C und mit Overwatch liege ich im Schnitt bei 48-55°C. 

Mit nur 4,7 Ghz auf alle Kerne komme ich etwa 10-12°C runter.

Der Monoblock bringt bessere Temperaturen mit den Spannungswandler, aber der Kühler von Aqua Computer kann die Wärme besser aufnehmen. Der Kühler unterscheidet sich auch ein wenig. Beim cuplex kryos XT ist die Bodenplatte komplett aus Kupfer und beim Monoblock ist es zwar auch Kupfer aber vernickelt. Die Finnen sind beim Monoblock auch sehr fein und mit dieser Platte mit Spalt versehen(keine Ahnung wie sich das Teil nennt) und beim AC Kühler sind die die Finnen geriffelt und statt solch einer Platte ist eine Ovale Dichtung drauf wodurch sich das Kühlwasser hindurch quetschen muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Köpfen ist es mir aber zu riskant, da habe ich ein Youtube Video gesehen da hat sich jemand mit einer verlöteten CPU das Silizium halber abgerissen. Habe schon mal ein Prozessor geköpft, aber der war nicht verlötet.

Bin sogar am überlegen ob ich nicht wieder mein alten Kühler drauf packe, denn die Spannungswandler waren bisher noch nie das Problem. Innerhalb von Spielen sind sie nicht über 54°C gekommen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (3. Juni 2019)

war bei deinem Block eine 1g Spritze vpn Thermal Grizzly dabei ? Ich sagte ja schon mal das bei meinem Block von EK solch eine Spritze mit Wärmeleitpaste dabei war und diese Paste die bis jetzt bei weitem beste Paste war die ich bis heute getestet habe.
Falls auch bei dir so eine bei war dann probiere diese doch bitte mal aus bevor du umbaust. Bei mir hat die Paste einen Unterschied von 9-10° gemacht im Gegensatz zur Kryonaut und immerhin noch einen Unterschied von 4-5° zur MX4.
Ich habe diese nun mit Kryonaut , MX4 , Noctua NTh2  und coolermaster verglichen und damit immer bessere Temperaturen gehabt.

Falls die auch bei dir bei war dann trag diese mal auf, ganz ordentlich gleichmäßig und dünn verteilen. Bei mir war die echt super.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juni 2019)

Bei mir war die TIM von EKWB mit dabei und die habe ich auch getestet und die Temperaturen sind ein ticken mit der MX-4 besser.
Die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit selbst gekauft und bin mit der Paste gar nicht zufrieden gewesen. Meine Grafikkarte ist direkt auf 46°C gekommen und hat an die 52°C erreicht. Mit der MX4 erreicht sie aber im Schnitt nur an die 44°C und über 46°C komme ich normalerweise nicht. Mein Prozessor hatte sich mit der Paste um etwa 7°C verschlechtert.

Die MX-4 Edition 2016 ist momentan die beste Paste die ich bisher hatte.

Ich habe aber mal wieder ein Test mit 8K Prime und AVX gemacht und mir das ganze nochmals angesehen, denn letztes mal als ich diesen Test macht hatte ich etwas viel WLP drauf.

Diesmal habe ich den gleichen Test 15 min durch laufen lassen.
Wäre auch noch länger gelaufen, machte aber kein Sinn da sich die Temperaturen sich nicht groß geändert hätten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerken muss ich aber das wir es heute wärmer haben und so ist die Wassertemperatur auch statt bei 28°C auf 30°C gegangen. Daher muss ich von dem Ergebnis etwa 2 Grad abziehen um ein Vergleich mit meinem alten Kühler machen zu können. Bin daher auf etwa 97°C max. Temperatur auf den heißesten Kern gekommen. Mit meinem altem Kühler waren es an die 91°C (Wassertemperatur 28°C).

Im selben Test bin ich damals mit den Spannungswandler auf ganze 113°C gekommen und musste den Test auf Grund dieser hohen Temperatur nach 15 min abbrechen. In diesem Test liege ich sehr gut mit nur 59-61°C maximale 
 und de Temperatur ist auch nicht so schnell angestiegen.

Momentane Raumtemperatur sind 26°C.
Bei meinem letzten Test hatte ich an die 24°C.

Fazit ist das wenn ich die 91von den 97°C abziehe ich etwa 5-6°C mehr mit dem Monoblock erreiche. Das ganze war natürlich ein Extremtest mit 8 K und AVX. Innerhalb von Spielen liegt die Temperatur aber ganz gut, so schlecht kühlt der Monoblock deshalb auch nicht. Es ist halt jetzt ein Vergleich was beide Kühler so leisten und ein kleinen Unterschied wird es immer geben.

ich lasse jetzt daher das ganze mal so und ich muss auch zugeben das ich manchmal auch den drang habe manches zu übertreiben.


----------



## omc1984 (4. Juni 2019)

Hi,

vielleicht kann ich meine Zahlenwerte mal noch schnell hier beitragen!?
Mein System
I7 8700K @ 4.8GHz (Offset OC)
Gigabyte Aorus Gaming7 Z370
EK-Waterblocks Monoblock - EK Wärmeleitpad
TG Conductonaut auf CPU
4x120mm Radiator - aber nur 2 Lüfter  @ 1000RPM aktiv

Nach einem Nachtlauf mit Prime habe ich folgende Temperaturwerte:
- CPU Cores 68,7°C average over all cores
- VRM 53°C
- Wassertemperatur 33°C

Hoffe das hilft als zusätzliche Referenz


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2019)

Mit welchen Test lief Prime95? Weil es macht ja ein Unterschied ob ich mit 1344K oder 8K laufen lasse.

Bei meinen Angaben handelt es sich nicht um die Durchschnittstemperaturen sondern die Temperatur die mal als höchste auf einer der Kerne erreicht wurde. Die Durchschnittstemperaturen liegen auch bei mir niedriger.

Der 8700K kann die Wärme besser auf den Kühler übertragen, denn das ist leider beim 9900K ein minus Punkt, da er wenn es um extrem Tests geht nicht gut genug die Temperatur übertragen kann. Dazu ist leider der Lot und auch die dicke des Siliziums nicht optimal. Mit reale Anwendungen wie Spiele als Beispiel wird es besser, da der Prozessor nicht so schnell heiß wird und Zeit genug hat die Wärme übertragen zu können.

Bei meinen Tests handelt es sich auch um 5 Ghz auf alle Kerne, mit nur 4,7 GHz komme ich gut 12-15°C niedriger.

Danke für deine Ergebnisse, ist auch interessant was andere Prozessoren mit so einem Monoblock erreichen. 

EDIT:

Mein vorheriger Test lief ja mit AVX und ohne brauche ich auch weniger Spannung und der Prozessor wird auch nicht so warm. Daher hier noch ein Test mit 8K und ohne AVX 25min lang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder können im neuen Tab vergrößert werden!


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juni 2019)

Möchte es nur hier mit bekannt geben:



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe mir heute doch LM bestellt und neue Pads für mein Monoblock.
> 
> Mir ist bekannt das LM wahrscheinlich nicht viel ausmachen wird, aber ich möchte es doch mal genau wissen und deshalb habe ich heute mal ein Stresstest als Video aufgezeichnet um später ein direkten Vergleich aufstellen zu können.
> 
> ...


[Sammelthread] Intel 9000 Serie (Coffee Lake)  OC Laberthread


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2019)

Heute ist meine flüssig WLP und auch die Pads geliefert worden.
Das Kapton-Band habe ich aber noch nicht bekommen, daher habe ich das ganze nun ohne Kapton-Band durchgeführt, da ich keine Lust hatte noch länger darauf zu warten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum auftragen der WLP habe ich den Prozessor aus dem Sockel genommen.

Heatspreader und Kühler habe ich gründlich mit Leiterplattenreinigung sauber gemacht. Zumindest die Flächen wo die Flüssigwärmeleitpaste drauf kommen sollte. Habe den Prozessor aber nicht bis in die unteren Ecken gründlich sauber gemacht, da ich nicht wollte das mir das Zeug auch unter die Kontakte läuft und ich dann den kompletten Prozessor hätte gründlich reinigen müssen. Unter dem Kühler sieht man am ende ehe nichts, weshalb es mir nicht so wichtig war. Ebenso ist der Sockel etwas mit WLP verschmiert, aber ich reinige Grundsätzlich in der nähe von Pins nichts, da man so sehr schnell daran hängen bleiben kann und man sich Pins verbiegt. Bin aber trotzdem etwas am Rand darüber gegangen, so das ich den Rand vom Sockel trotzdem etwas grob abgewischt habe.

Die Flüssigmetall WLP lies sich auch gut mit einem Wattestäbchen verstreichen und war von der Konsistenz nicht als ob sie direkt verlaufen würde. Deshalb machte ich mir da weniger sorgen und nach dem aufsetzen des Kühlers nahm ich ihn einmal runter um zu sehen wie die WLP noch aussah.

Prozessor und Kühler habe ich aber nicht abgeschliffen(Plangeschliffen), denn damit würden vielleicht noch etwa 1-2°C dazu kommen. Grund dazu ist das ich das ganze zunächst mal erst mal schauen wollte wie sich die Temperaturen damit in etwa machen und zum anderem habe ich eine Boxed Version und da muss die Schrift erhalten bleiben wegen der Garantie. Der8auer hat mal gezeigt wie er bezüglich der Garantie die Schrift mit Saltzsäure etwas wieder sichtbar gemacht hat.

Sollte ich in ein paar Jahren den Kühler abnehmen müssen kann ich das Planschleifen noch nachholen.

Die Temperaturen sind um 3-5°C besser geworden, aber ich möchte mich jetzt noch nicht darauf festlegen da mir vom Köpfen vor ein paar Jahren bekannt ist das es 24-48 Stunden dauern kann bis Flüssigmetall WLP die volle Wirkung entfalten kann. Keine Ahnung wieso, aber vielleicht muss sich das ganze noch etwas einbrennen oder braucht halt Zeit um alle Poren und Ritzen zu füllen. Es wird auch vom Hersteller oder von anderen User besagt das es oft 2-3 Tage dauert bis es komplett wirkt und es dann nochmals 2-3°C besser werden kann.

In einem Video was ich als Test gesehen habe hatte sich bei dessen Test nach 3 Stunden auch etwa 2-3°C verbessert.
Daher habe ich mal heute Tests gemacht wie es jetzt momentan aussieht.

In diesem Test war ich heute mit der normalen MX-4 direkt auf 70°C und bin dann auf etwa 72-73°C nach 20min gekommen.
Jetzt hatte ich anfangs 65°C und bin max. nur auf 70°C gekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Links mit flüssig WLP und rechts mit normale MX-4 Editon 2019




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber jetzt kommst, denn anscheint macht es mit höheren Temperaturen mehr aus. In diesem Test konnte ich mit meinem alten Kühler keine 5 GHz laufen lassen und musste AVX-Offset 1 verwendet damit der Prozessor nicht auf 100°C ging. Ich musste aber trotzdem nach 15min abbrechen da mit den originalen Kühler des Boards meine Spannungswandler auf 113°C gingen.

Mit dem neuen Monoblock konnte ich die CPU-Temperatur noch schlechter als mit meinem altem Kühler halten und so musste ich in diesem Test sogar auf ein AVX-Offset von 3 gehen um noch etwa 94°C halten zu können.

In meinem neuen Test mit Flüssigmetall WLP konnte ich ca. 94°C halten und ich hatte ein AVX-Offset 0 eingestellt, bedeutet... dieser Test ist mit AVX und 5 GHz problemlos 15min gelaufen und ich hätte noch länger laufen lassen können. Die Spannungswandler sind auch durch den Monoblock sehr gut gekühlt worden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In 2-3 Tage wiederhole ich die Tests nochmals.

EDIT: 

Habe mal ein paar Spiel laufen lassen und mindestens 5°C hat es jedenfalls gebracht und die Durchschnittstemperaturen sind jedenfalls besser geworden. Ich finde die Temperaturen haben sich gut verbessert. Klar zuvor waren sie auch schon gut und nicht bedenklich, aber weniger ist auch besser.

Mein momentaner Fazit ist das ich sehr zufrieden mit der Flüssigwärmeleitpaste bin.

EDIT:

In BF5 macht es nach ein paar Stunden schon was aus.
Zuvor bin ich hier mit max. 72°C mit dabei gewesen und hatte sogar kurzzeitig auch ein paar Grad mehr erreicht.
Im Schnitt lag ich aber auch bei 57-67°C.

Vorhin im Spiel bin ich nicht über 65°C gekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Spiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt komme ich auf den dummen Gedanken Flüssigwärmeleitpaste auch mit meiner Grafikkarte zu verwenden. 
Aber dazu warte ich bis das Kapton-Band da ist, dann kann ich damit die Kondensatoren ab isolieren.


----------



## Patrick_87 (9. Juni 2019)

och nee.... musst du jetzt wieder mit sowas anfangen ?? Das verleitet mich doch nur wieder.. jetzt juckt es mir wieder in den Fingern.  

Echt interessant , weil gerade bei unseren 9900k Cpu's kommt es ja auf die Übertragung an. Irgendwann ist man an dem Punkt da könnte noch so viel Wasser kommen, noch so viel Radiatorfläche vorhanden sein. Man kommt trotzdem nicht hinterher weil zu schnell Wärme produziert wird die nicht schnell genug abgeführt werden kann.
Gerade da ist sowas dann echt interessant , denn das ist dann die einzige Möglichkeit noch etwas verbessern zu können.  Die Cpu heizt ja so schnell auf das das Wasser überhaupt nicht mehr hinterher kommen kann, wenn aber die Übertragung zum Wasser dann viel besser ist kann man da sicherlich noch ein wenig raus holen.

Bin gespannt ob da noch mehr geht , berichte vielleicht morgen noch mal


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2019)

Und genau da war bei mir die Hauptverbesserung dabei, denn zuvor musste ich 8K mit AVX ein AVX-Offset nutzen und jetzt konnte ich auch ohne AVX-Offset und 5 GHz 94°C halten. Anscheint konnte jetzt der Prozessor mit so einer hohen Last die Temperatur besser abführen. Im normal Betrieb hat es etwa 5-7°C gebracht.

Aber ich muss mal die nächste 2-3 Tage noch abwarten, vielleicht wird es noch etwas besser.
Denn damals als ich mein 6700K geköpft hatte war ich von der Temperaturverbesserung nicht so überzeugt, da der Unterschied nur gering war. Das ganze hat sich am ende Tage später verbessert.

Und wie bereits geschrieben habe ich nichts plangeschliffen, könnte auch noch was bringen.

Anmerkung: Möchte dennoch anmerken das das Verwenden von Flüssigmetall auf dem Prozessor gefährlich ist wenn was im Sockel rein läuft. Ich habe bei mir ein kleinen Rand frei gelassen damit mit dem Andruck noch etwas Spielraum bleibt. Beim meinem Test als ich den Kühler drauf gesetzt hatte hatte ich nur etwas von Hand drauf gedrückt, der Kühler war noch nicht mit den Schrauben richtig festgeschraubt. Daher ist mir das genaue Druckbild jetzt nicht bekannt und ich werde den Prozessor dazu auch nicht mehr abnehmen.

Habe aber nach dem abnehmen den Kühler keine Bilder gemacht, die Bilder die ich hier mit eingestellt habe sind vorher entstanden als ich schon fertig war und das ganze das erste mal zusammen setzen konnte.

Auf dem Kühler habe ich am ende doch noch etwas mit aufgetragen, damit sich das LM besser mit dem Kühler verbindet. Aber da habe ich nur sehr wenig verwendet und war vielmehr verschmiert.


----------



## Patrick_87 (9. Juni 2019)

Durch den Monoblock sind die Temperaturen ja etwas schlechter geworden, bist du jetzt wieder auf dem selben stand wie mit dem alten Kühler oder sogar besser ? Mit den 5ghz ohne Offset ging es doch mit dem alten Kühler auch oder ?

Edit: Ach misst, hast du ja im Post davor selbst beantwortet... Sorry habe ich überlesen 

Welches LM hast du verwendet?
Mich würde ja interessieren was die DirectDie Kühlung mit LM bringen würde. Theoretisch müsste das ja dann noch mal gut was bringen denn viele sagen ja das durch das dicke Lot viel Temperatur nicht abgeleitet werden kann..


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2019)

Habe 2016 gute Erfahrung mit der "Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra" Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste beim köpfen damals gemacht, daher habe ich diesmal wieder die selbe genommen. 

Habe mal ein Testvideo mit der DirectDie Kühlung gesehen und da soll es nur 4°C ausgemacht haben. Lohnt sich daher dieses ganze köpfen nicht und zudem ist es auch sehr Riskant da der Lot auch mit getrennt werden muss. Am ende muss noch der Lot abgekratzt und geschliffen werden was auch noch eine Gefahr darstellt. Außerdem habe ich gelesen das der HS auch von Vorteil sein soll, da es die Temperatur etwas auf dem Kühler verteilt. Ich würde es daher nicht machen, da die Prozessoren bereits verlötet sind und auch wenn es am ende auch nicht so gut ausfällt es immer noch besser als normale WLP ist.

Wir müssen auch bedenken das es sich in unserem Fall um 8 Kerne und 5 GHz handelt, denn mit weniger Takt und geringere Spannung würden wir auch nicht so hoch kommen. Alleine 4,7 GHz bringt bei mir schon an die 15°C weniger.

Also im Schnitt bin ich wieder bei der Temperatur was ich mit meinem altem Kühler hatte, aber im oberen Bereich wo sich die Hitze angestaut hat und nicht gut abgeführt wurde konnte ich eine Verbesserung sehen.

Bin aber dennoch sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, denn jetzt habe ich wieder meine gewohnten guten Temperaturen und auch die Spannungswandler gut mit gekühlt. Am ende wäre es auch egal gewesen, da unter normalen Bedingungen auch ohne LM die Temperaturen gut waren. Auf diese 5-7°C kommt es am ende auch nicht  mehr an.

Aber mal sehen, vielleicht wird es in ein paar Tagen besser sobald sich das LM etwas einbrennt.

Wobei was ich jetzt im Nachhinein auch sehe ist das in meinem extrem Test heute fast 30°C Wassertemperatur anlag, also etwa 2°C mehr als in meinen alten Tests. Demnach ist das Ergebnis auch in Sache Temperatur etwas besser abgeschnitten. Die höhere Temperatur kommt dadurch zustande das es im Raum wärmer war und auch anscheint mehr Wärme abgeführt wurde.

Aber das ganze lässt sich nicht 100% vergleichen, aber im Großem und ganzem habe ich mindestens die alten Temperaturen wieder und vielleicht sogar ein paar Grad noch gut machen könnten.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2019)

Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung mein Test mit dem alten Kühler.

Extremtest nach 15 Minuten mit *5 GHz, AVX-Offset 1* mit Prime95 inkl. AVX und 8K:

Wassertemperatur bis 28,7 °C
Spannungswandler 113°C
Heißester Kern bis 92°C
Raumtemperatur lag bei 23,8°C
Habe soeben den Test wiederholt weil es draußen momentan noch kühl ist und ich die Fenster offen habe.
Dadurch komme ich auf die selbe Raumtemperatur.

Extremtest nach 15 Minuten mit *5 GHz, AVX-Offset 0* mit Prime95 inkl. AVX und 8K:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wassertemperatur bis 28,5 °C
Spannungswandler 63°C
Heißester Kern bis 95°C
Raumtemperatur lag bei 23,9°C
Sind aber jetzt 100 MHz mehr mit fast der selben Temperatur und ich habe jetzt auch Temperaturen angegeben die einmal so hoch anlagen, die Durchschnittstemperaturen waren nicht ganz so hoch. Aber ohne AVX-Offset war es mit dem alten Kühler nicht möglich, da hätte ich 100°C erreicht und der Prozessor hätte herunter getaktet.

Den alten Kühler mit LM zu versehen war aber nicht so gut, da der nicht vernickelt war und sich Kupfer fester mit dem HS verbinden würde. Der Kupferkühler müsste dann jedenfalls wieder geschliffen werden da er dann nicht mehr glatt wäre. Daher habe ich mit meinem alten Kühler kein LM verwenden wollen.

EDIT:

Hier ein Spiel was ich hierzu aufgezeichnet habe.
Im Spiel sind auch die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler im unterem Bereich mit dabei.
Ohne Monoblock hatte ich etwa 49-54°C anliegen.

Temperaturen sind sehr gut... 
Jedenfalls besser als ohne LM und ich meine das sie jetzt auch etwas besser als zuvor mit meinem altem Kühler sind.
Aber beim letzterem bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher.

In Overwatch was ich auch gerne spiele werden die Temperaturen geringer ausfallen, da BF5 bei mir durch die höhere Auslastung und auch da alle Kerne genutzt werden mit den Temperaturen schon immer höher lag.


----------



## Patrick_87 (9. Juni 2019)

Spannungswandler sind auf jedenfall jetzt mega gut !

Und zu den 100mhz mehr, das hört sich für viele vielleicht nach wenig an , aber ich weiß wie krass der Unterschied gerade in Prime95 mit AVX auf 8k  mit diesen 100mhz mehr ist. Diese 100mhz machen einen gewaltigen Unterschied. 
Bei 5ghz mit AVX Offset 1 auf 8k klicke ich nur auf Start und es macht direkt einen Sprung auf 87° innerhalb einer Sekunde. Geht dann nach und nach innerhalb von 10 Minuten auf  91° hoch , und ich habe nur die Cpu gekühlt !

Ohne einem AVX Offset bin ich beim letzten mal direkt auf 97° gesprungen, habe jedes mal schon nach einer Minute abgebrochen weil mir 97 oder 98° zu viel waren. 
Diese 100mhz sind also absolut nicht zu unterschätzen  

Allerdings hatte ich als ich das einmal probiert hatte auch noch die andere Wärmeleitpaste drauf die um einiges schlechter war.  Vielleicht teste ich es ohne AVX Offset noch mal die Tage. Mache es aber immer sehr ungerne weil es immer sofort auf über 90° springt und damit im roten Bereich ist 
Ich habe da immer ein wenig Respekt vor wenn man bedenkt das unsere Cpu eine TDP von 95w hat , dann ohne AVX aber sofort in Bereichen von 250 , 260w oder sogar mehr geht, so wirklich gesund kann das doch nicht sein


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2019)

Habe es jetzt etwas länger mit BF5 getestet und ich kenne noch die Temperaturen die ich mit meinem alten Kühler hatte und mit dem Monoblock hatte ich mich hier um etwa 5-7°C verschlechtert. Diese Temperatur konnte ich zumindest jetzt wieder gut machen. Im Schnitt habe ich daher wieder die Temperaturen des Prozessors was ich mit meinem alten Kühler auch hatte.

Und natürlich dieser extrem Test war sehr positiv.
Mal sehen ob sich das ganze die nächsten 2-3 Tage noch verbessert.
LM muss ja sich noch was einbrennen.

Gut ist auch das LM nicht austrocknen kann und so muss ich im Prinzip soweit ich den Kühler nicht abnehmen muss keine WLP mehr auffrischen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (9. Juni 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Gut ist auch das LM nicht austrocknen kann und so muss ich im Prinzip soweit ich den Kühler nicht abnehmen muss keine WLP mehr auffrischen.



Bei deinem Basteldrang gebe ich dir keine 2 Wochen dann ist der Kühler mindestens einmal runter gewesen


----------



## Venom89 (9. Juni 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt etwas länger mit BF5 getestet und ich kenne noch die Temperaturen die ich mit meinem alten Kühler hatte und mit dem Monoblock hatte ich mich hier um etwa 5-7°C verschlechtert. Diese Temperatur konnte ich zumindest jetzt wieder gut machen. Im Schnitt habe ich daher wieder die Temperaturen des Prozessors was ich mit meinem alten Kühler auch hatte.



Genau das stört mich an den Mono Blöcken. :/



> Und natürlich dieser extrem Test war sehr positiv.
> Mal sehen ob sich das ganze die nächsten 2-3 Tage noch verbessert.
> LM muss ja sich noch was einbrennen.



Da brennt sich nichts mehr ein. Das ist ja gerade das schöne an LM. Von Anfang bis Ende gleichwertige Eigenschaften. 
Habe es auch einmal auf den HS gemacht, würde ich nicht nochmal machen, Käufer sind von den Überresten am Kühler weniger begeistert 



> Gut ist auch das LM nicht austrocknen kann und so muss ich im Prinzip soweit ich den Kühler nicht abnehmen muss keine WLP mehr auffrischen.



Auf reinem kupferboden gab es schon Fälle von Reaktionen. Bei verzinktem nicht.

Ps. 
Die kryonaut ist bisher die beste wlp die ich hatte und das waren einige. Wenn damit sich die Temperaturen verschlechtern, ist das definitiv nicht normal.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2019)

Mit dem Wiederverkauf hast du recht, diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch, aber bei dem was ich jetzt ausgegeben habe hoffe ich das ich den Prozessor einige Jahre behalten werde. Mein Kühler ist vernickelt, mit meinem alten Kühler habe ich auch wegen dem Kupfer kein LM verwenden wollen. Aber das Ergebnis lässt sich trotzdem sehen. Bei mir bleibt es jetzt drauf da ich diese Temperaturen bevorzuge.

Mir ist nicht ganz bekannt wieso der Monoblock im Vergleich zu meinem cuplex kryos XT 5-7°C schlechter kühlt, denn die Wassertemperatur hat sich nicht verschlechtert. Ich war anfangs eher davon ausgegangen das auch die Spannungswandler mit gekühlt werden und dadurch die Wassertemperatur und somit auch die CPU Temperatur mit ansteigen würde. Aber die Wassertemperatur scheint wegen meinem Mora immer noch gut gekühlt zu sein. Denn meine Lüfterkurve scheint es trotzdem so auszugleichen das ich die selbe Wassertemepratur habe. Anscheint kühlt halt der EK-Block schlechter wie der cuplex kryos XT Kühler.

Mit dem LM habe ich aber diesen Kühlverlust wieder rein geholt.
Klar auf diese 5-7°C kommt es normalerweise nicht mit an und auch nicht um extreme Stresstests durch zu bekommen, aber es ist bei mir ein gewisses Nervenkitzel immer zu versuchen das beste raus zu holen(was nicht immer ein Sinn ergeben muss).


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2019)

Also das mit der Grafikkarte hat sich erledigt.

Heute Nacht habe ich sie mit LM versehen und für die kleinen Widerstände Nagellack verwendet.
Der Chip ist aber so glatt dass das Flüssigmetall nicht verteilt werden kann und so sammelte es sich ständig nur am Rand. Dann dachte ich... ok mach es über dem Kühler, da am Kühler gut zusehen ist wo die GPU anliegen wird. Das ging auch schlecht, aber am ende klappte es doch einigermaßen.

Die Temperaturen hatten sich aber dann um 20°C verschlechtert und mir war klar da der Chip keine WLP als Übergang haben wird. Nach dem erneutem Zerlegen bestätigte sich mein Verdacht und in der Mitte des Chips war so gut wie nichts vorhanden. Habe daher dann das ganze Flüssigmetall entfernt und gründlich mit Leiterplattenreiniger gereinigt. Mit dem selben Lösungsmittel habe ich auch fast alles vom Nagellack entfernt bekommen. Nur die kleinen Widerstände haben etwas von der Farbe des Nagellack behalten und vielleicht auch die feinen Zwischenräume dazwischen. Denn mit dem Lösungsmittel, dem wischen und dem lösen mit dem Pinsel wollte ich es an den Widerstände nicht übertreiben, da diese sehr empfindlich sind.

Habe dann erneut MX-4 drauf gemacht und dadurch habe ich jetzt trotzdem 4°C gewonnen, da neue WLP drauf ist.
Wäre bestimmt auch gegangen, aber hier hätte ich dann doch den Chip und den Kühler schleifen müssen damit die Oberfläche nicht ganz so glatt ist. Aber am ende macht es kein großen Unterschied und schleifen wolle ich an dem Chip auch nichts.


----------



## Patrick_87 (11. Juni 2019)

Mein D RGB Problem ist schon mal gelöst 
In diesem Reddit Forum hatten ja welche eine Diode dazwischen gesteckt damit ein kleines bisschen weniger als 5v anliegt. 4,8v glaube ich. Also dachte ich ich versuche es einfach mal indem ich die Helligkeit senke. Also von 100% etwas runter gedreht auf ca 50%. 
Jetzt leuchtet es noch schön, nicht mehr ganz so grell aber noch immer mehr als genug. Aber flackern tut jetzt nichts mehr. Sobald ich wieder auf 100% stelle dauert es keine 5minuten und es geht langsam wieder los. Schon komisch... aber wenigstens kein flackern mehr


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juni 2019)

Habe heute mal mit Linpack Xtreme nochmals 5 GHz ohne AVX-Offset getestet. Muss aber anmerken das ich diesen Test zuvor ohne AVX-Offset nicht hätte machen können. Mit LM scheint auch hier die Wärme besser übertragen zu werden. Mit dem alten Kühler und normale WLP hatte ich hier schnell die 100°C erreicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 1, Linpack testet ohne AVX 
Bild 2, Linpack testet mit AVX 
Bild 3, Linpack nach 10 Durchläufe und 6GB Ram beendet


----------



## P4Gu35ch (17. Juni 2019)

Mal so ganz nebenbei 'ne Frage:
Deine FPS im Spiel liegt im Schnitt nur bei etwa 80 - 90 und hängt hin und wieder (zumindest so im Video zu erkennen). Wie kommt das zustande bei so einer bombigen Hardware ?
Ich selber habe ein Luftgekühltes System mit 7700K @ 4,5 GHz , 32 GB RAM GSkill RJ 3200 und MSI RTX2080 Ti dazu nen 32" 21:9 Monitor in 3440 x 1440 .
Meine Temps liegen bei etwa 75°C (CPU),  77°C (GPU) und alles bei 110-120 Hz Ruckelfrei . Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich KEIN DX-12 an habe.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juni 2019)

P4Gu35ch schrieb:


> Mal so ganz nebenbei 'ne Frage:
> Deine FPS im Spiel liegt im Schnitt nur bei etwa 80 - 90 und hängt hin und wieder (zumindest so im Video zu erkennen). Wie kommt das zustande bei so einer bombigen Hardware ?
> Ich selber habe ein Luftgekühltes System mit 7700K @ 4,5 GHz , 32 GB RAM GSkill RJ 3200 und MSI RTX2080 Ti dazu nen 32" 21:9 Monitor in 3440 x 1440 .
> Meine Temps liegen bei etwa 75°C (CPU),  77°C (GPU) und alles bei 110-120 Hz Ruckelfrei . Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich KEIN DX-12 an habe.


Kommt immer auf die Settings im Spiel an die voreingestellt sind, ohne DX12 und co komme ich auch auf 200 FPS.
Zudem habe ich keine TI und zwischen einer 2080 und einer 2080 TI gibt es auch noch ein kleinen Unterschied.

Die Videofunktion greift auch auf System und Laufwerke zu und kostet auch etwas Leistung der Grafikkarte. Im Schnitt liegen dadurch auch etwa 15 FPS weniger an. Ruckler müssen auch nicht immer mit dem eigenem System zu tun haben, da sie auch durch die Synchronisation mit einem Server (Multiplayer) entstehen können oder wie in diesem Fall ggf. auch durch die Videofunktion was zu der Zeit bei mir auch auf eine HDD zugreifen musste.

Im übrigem kannst du auch nicht 4 Kerne mit 8 Kerne die dann noch auf 5 GHZ getaktet sind vergleichen, denn genau diesen Test habe ich vor kurzem auch gemacht. Denn mein 6700K war auch nur auf 4,5 GHz und 1,200v getaktet und kam im Schnitt nicht über 46°C innerhalb von Spielen.

Takte ich alle 8 Kerne auf nur 4,5 GHz liege ich mit dem 9900K sogar nur bei 1,050v und keine 1,200v und komme auch nicht mehr an die 50°C dran. In diesem Video habe ich die 8 Kerne mit einem meiner alten Videos mit dem 6700K verglichen. Zu der Zeit hatte ich auch noch die 1070 Grafikkarte verbaut und das alte Spiel lief noch nicht mal mit DX12. Altes Video ohne DX12 und alles auf Ultra und neues Video mit DX12 und auch alles auf Ultra.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9ceRqmRq_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich könnte ja noch einen drauf legen und vier Kerne deaktivieren um auf die selbe Rechenleistung des Prozessors zu kommen und könnte mit der Spannung noch weiter runter gehen.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist nachdem ich auf den 9900K aufgerüstet hatte und BF5 noch mit den selben Settings lief das ich statt mit nur 60 FPS im Schnitt an die 90 FPS nur durch den Austausch des Prozessors hatte. Zu der Zeit war noch meine 1070 Grafikkarte mit dem 9900K verbaut, da die 2080 Grafikkarte erst ein Monat später dazu kam.


----------



## Andi9978 (10. Juli 2019)

Erst einmal geiles system was du zusammen gebaut hast. Was  mich inetressiert Kennst du direct die vom der8auer das soll angeblich auch einiges bringen oder kennst du da jemanden der das gemacht hatte. Habe momentan eine nzxt x72 und bei battlefield [max einstellungen] wird meine cpu so bis 72grad heiß was normal ist denke ich oder bei 4,7ghz all core?. Wollte die temperaturen weiter senken. Deswegen war mein gedanken so ein system auf zu bauen was du hast also ähnlich. Oder doch direct die  bloß spannungswandler kann ich dann nicht kühlen und halt das Risiko kommt noch dazu.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2019)

Also die Spannungswandler musst du nicht zwingend mit kühlen, die Temperaturen waren mit reale Bedienungen bei mir stehst sehr gut. Die Entscheidung zu meinem neuen Monoblock hatte überwiegend nur Optische Gründe. 

Mein cuplex kryos XT Kühler hat sogar etwas bessere Kühlleistung als der Monoblock gebracht. Dafür sieht der Monoblock besser aus und auf 5-7°C mehr oder weniger kommt am ende nicht mit an. Ich konnte jetzt auch mit dem Monoblock da der alte Kühler aus Kupfer bestand auch LM verwenden, da der Monoblock vernickeltes Kupfer hat. Mit LM bin ich jetzt wieder bei der Kühlleistung was mein alter Kühler erbrachte. Aber es macht halt im oberen Bereich mehr aus wo sich die Wärme sonst stauen würde und nicht gut auf dem Kühler übertragen werden würde.

Ich habe bei mir 5 GHz auf alle Kerne ohne AVX-Offset am laufen und in BF5 erreiche ich auch spitzen bis 72°C. Aber im Schnitt liege ich zwischen 50 und 60°C. Mit einer AIO wirst du nie in diesem Bereich kommen, da ich noch mehr Fläche mit Radiatoren verbaut habe. Alleine schon meine internen Radiatoren übertreffen dein 360mm Radiator und dann kommt noch mein großer externer Mora als Radiator mit dazu. Klar macht das ganze sich auch auf die Drehzahl bemerkbar, da ich meist nie über 500 U/min anliegen haben muss, aber die Wassertemperatur kann ich so auch normal um die 30°C halten. Jetzt wo es letztens so heiß war bin ich mit der Wassertemperatur nicht über 32°C gekommen. Die Raumtemperatur betrug hierbei um die 29-30°C.

Lass es bleiben mit der DirectDie, denn ich habe mal ein Testvideo dazu gesehen und das ganze hat am ende nur um die 4°C gebracht. Das Risiko lohnt sich daher nicht mit dem Köpfen und dann muss auch der Kühler dazu geeignet sein, da sich der Abstand zum Kühler ohne IHs ändert. Selbst das Köpfen selber soll an die 6°C bringen und bestenfalls bis 10°C gehen. Dabei muss der Lot abgekratzt werden und das ganze nochmals geschliffen was das Risiko nicht Wert ist. Deshalb habe ich mich entschieden die Wärmeübertragung zwischen IHS und Kühler mit Flüssigmetall zu verbessern. Aber deine 72°C sind soweit in Ordnung und dann kommt es auf 5°C mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr mit an.

Zudem ist LM nicht ganz ungefährlich, da zum einem nichts ins Sockel laufen darf, kein Kühler aus ALU verwendet werden darf und Kühler aus Kupfer reagieren auch etwas so das Kühler und CPU jedenfalls nachdem sie mal getrennt wurden gut geschliffen werden müssen. Durch LM wird auch die Schrift auf dem IHS verschwinden und nicht mehr gut leserlich sein. Was bezüglich der Garantie oder für den Wiederverkauf sich zum Nachteil zeigen könnte. In meinem Fall war mir das ganze egal, da ich vor habe mein System einige Zeit weiter beizubehalten und habe das ganze dann noch in diesem Übergangsbereich etwas optimiert, denn verlötet ist der Prozessor bereits und selbst wenn der Lot nicht so gut ist wie LM ist es jedenfalls immer noch besser als normale WLP. 

Mit normale WLP hätte ich aber auch geköpft.

Daher mein Rat an dich... lass einfach alles so wie es ist.
Mehr wird nur mit einer custom Wakü drin sein und so ein großen Unterschied merke ich auch nicht zwischen 4,7 und 5 Ghz auf alle Kerne.

Mit einer custom Wakü müsstest du aber auch mehr als nur ein 360mm Radiator verbauen, denn sonst hättest du nicht mehr als was du jetzt schon hast. Da das ganze Grundprinzip egal ob AIO oder custom Wakü identisch ist. Der Unterschied liegt nur darin mehr Radiatorenfläche verbauen zu können und das ganze mit einem AGB zum befüllen und entlüften erleichtert wird. Meine Wakü hat auch keine 200-300 Euro gekostet, sondern einiges mehr und hat am ende nur was mit dem Hobby und der Leidenschaft mit dem Rechner mehr zu verbauen zu tun. Denn das ganze hat am ende nichts mit Preisleistung zu tun, da jeder gute Luftkühler nicht schlechter sein würde. Natürlich wären manche extrem Tests die ich unternehme nicht ohne meine Wakü möglich gewesen, aber die haben mit reale Anwendungen auch nichts zu tun.


----------



## Andi9978 (10. Juli 2019)

wow danke für deine antwort und sehr ausführlich. Das dachte ich mir auch am ende setzte ich meine cpu in den sand und das wars dann dan bin ich paar scheine los xD. Ja gut danke für deine ganzen tipps ich werde deine tipps befolgen und lasse es erst einmal so. Aber nur für eine zeit weil wie gesagt so eine kühlung  wollte ich auch mit ein großen radiator. Hast aber recht am anfang beim zocken beim battlefield ist temp noch recht in ordnung am anfang aber die flüssigkeit heizt sich auf dan kühlt sie nicht mehr so gut und besonders bei heißen tagen -.- bemerkt man das besonders wohne in einer dachgeschoss wohnung da kann es im sommer heiß werden.  Werde es mir noch gut aber überlegen weil für mein mainboard gibt es kein monoblcok bzw nur eins vom bitspower habe das MSI meg godlike z390 board.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2019)

Bitspower ist auch gut, aber wie bereits geschrieben muss man auch kein Monoblock haben und für ein Monoblock musst auch eine custom Wakü verbaut sein. Das Teil war auch nicht ganz billig und mit einem normalem Prozessor Kühler würdest du schon mit weniger Geld auskommen und so an die 180 Euro für eine custom Wakü benötigen. Aber dann hättest du auch nur einen 360er Radiator und außer Geld aus zu geben hättest du immer noch nicht mehr. Aber damit könntest du immer nach belieben erweitern, denn das ganze fängt oft klein an und dann kommt immer mal was neues hinzu. Eine cutom Wakü musst auch nicht von heute auf morgen aufbauen, mein Mora war auch nicht vom ersten Tagt mit dabei und wegen den Lieferschwierigkeiten kam mein Kühler der Grafikkarte auch erst 1 1/2 Monate später dazu.

Mit meiner jetzigen Grafikkarte habe ich mich zu einer Grafikkarte entschieden die bereits ab Werk ein Wasserkühler verbaut hat. Da musste ich selbst nichts mehr umbauen.

Habe zwar schon viel ausgegeben, aber halt immer Stück für Stück.
Natürlich kommt es auch immer ganz darauf an was du alles haben möchtest, denn Pumpen als Beispiel gibt es ab 40 Euro inkl. AGB und gehen auch über die 100 Euro. Da kommen dann auch schnell 300-400 Euro zusammen.


----------



## Andi9978 (11. Juli 2019)

joa weiß das es kein muss ist aber gefällt mir nicht das die AIO nach einer zeit aufheizt. Videos bearbeiten werde ich auch noch zwar noch nicht gemacht mit meinen setup aber kann mir gut vorstellen das der noch ein gutes stück heißer wird beim rendern von videos. Habe da immer so ein optimirung drang das alles gut läuft und wenn ich weiß das meine cpu auf 70grad hoch geht dan nervt es mich schon etwas xD. Naja obwohl sie es vertragen kann. Mal schauen wie ich das machen werde. Aber werde mir auch alles nach und nach kaufen habe ja ein system was läuft optimieren kann man nach und nach ^^. Ob ich OC machen werde na denke nicht habe oft auch gehört lieber mit weniger volt versuchen zu betreiben. Klar beim zocken bemerkt man die 5.2 oder 5.0 ghz nicht so aber beim videos bearbeitung denke ich schon. Alles nach und nach


----------



## Andi9978 (3. September 2019)

moin IICARUS eine frage an dich was kannst du an pumpen eigendlich so empfehlen ?  sollten schon gut sein ^^ hast du da erfahrung ?.
Werde mir costum wasserkühlung bauen ohne monoblock. Die temp gefallen mir nicht beim rendern von videos teilweise habe ich temperaturen ganz kurz anliegen bei 92grad. mit meiner x72 nzxt


----------



## IICARUS (4. September 2019)

Im allgemeinem solltest du dazu ein eigenes Thema erstellen, denn dann wirst du noch mehr User mit eigenen Erfahrungen finden die dir auch besser helfen können. Denn ich selbst hatte bisher nur die Aquastream Ultimate mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin. Von anderen Pumpen wie z.B. D5 oder DDC1 bzw. DCC310 Pumpen sind mir nur Themen Beiträge bekannt . Diese Pumpen sind auch sehr gut und auch sehr zu empfehlen.

Und dann gibt es auch die MagiCool DCP450, die auch sehr gut und sogar sehr Preisgünstig ist.

Zu meiner Pumpe habe ich auch ein Thema erstellt gehabt: [Review] Aquastream Ultimate - Pumpe


----------



## Patrick_87 (4. September 2019)

Andi9978 schrieb:


> moin IICARUS eine frage an dich was kannst du an pumpen eigendlich so empfehlen ?  sollten schon gut sein ^^ hast du da erfahrung ?.
> Werde mir costum wasserkühlung bauen ohne monoblock. Die temp gefallen mir nicht beim rendern von videos teilweise habe ich temperaturen ganz kurz anliegen bei 92grad. mit meiner x72 nzxt



ich kann dir die EK D5 sehr ans Herz legen 

EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - inkl. Pumpe,…

Hochwertig , sehr leise , Preis auch okay. Gibt's für 10 Euro Aufpreis auch mit RGB.
Ich habe genau die selbe und lasse sie bei durchgehend 100% Leistung laufen, hören tu ich nichts davon.


----------



## Master_Bytez (21. September 2019)

IICARUS meinst du ich schaffe das mit meinem Setup zusätzlich die Spannungswandler und Ram zu kühlen?
Die Ram werde ich sowieso jetzt mit Wasser kühlen, damit es cool aussieht könnte ich auch gleich noch ein Monoblock verbauen.
Ich hab ja nicht so viele Rads und mag es halt auch leise...


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2019)

An meiner Wassertemperatur hat sich da nicht viel getan, daher gehe ich auch davon aus das du problemlos auch ein Monoblock verbauen kannst. Mir ist aber jetzt deine Wasserkühlung nicht bekannt, so das ich jetzt auch nicht viel dazu sagen kann.

Ich habe halt bei mir gemerkt das der Monoblock für Extremtests sich gut macht aber für den normalem Betrieb die Temperaturen auch gut waren. In meinem Fall habe ich ihn auch eher aus optischen Gründen haben wollen. Mein zuvor verbauter Kühler war sogar um 5°C besser. Aber das kann auch daran liegen dass das selbe Kühlwasser etwas wärmer wird da neben dem Prozessor auch die Spannungswandler mit gekühlt werden.


----------



## Master_Bytez (21. September 2019)

Ich hab nur sowas wie 3x280er und ein 120er Radiator, und betreibe schon CPU und GPU damit um die 51°C Ingame, bei Leisen Lüfterlauf.
Ich frage mich halt ob die Ram und Spannungswandler so viel wärme abgeben das das Wasser 5°C wärmer wird und ich die Lüfter dann voll aufdrehen muss.
Weiß ja nicht wieviel Power die haben, der CPU gibt ja auch mehr Temperatur als die GPU ans Wasser ab.
Ich weiß doofe Frage aber hätte gern deine Einschätzung dazu gehört.
Mein System ist auch in meiner Signatur verlinkt.


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2019)

Zu den Arbeitsspeicher kann ich dir nichts sagen, da meine nicht mit Wasser gekühlt werden und mit den Spannungswandler lag ich früher meist zwischen 46-54°C und jetzt um die 36°C. Daher wird da nicht viel wärme auf das Wasser übertragen, ich rechne bei dir um die 2°C die dazu kommen. Höchstens wie du bereits erwartest um die 5°C.

Würde das ganze daher auch nur rein aus Optischen Gründen verbauen.
Mir ist halt nicht bekannt wie heiß deine Spannungswandler werden, da du ja ein anderes Mainboard laut Signatur hast.


----------



## Master_Bytez (22. September 2019)

Die Ram werden im OC um die 50°C und die Spannungswandler um die 65°C im normalen Spielebetrieb.


----------

